# Sassuolo - Milan: 20 dicembre 2020 ore 15. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (16 Dicembre 2020)

Sassuolo - Milan, match in programma domenica 20 dicembre 2020 alle ore 15 allo stadio Mapei di Reggio Emilia.

Out Locatelli QUI -) https://www.milanworld.net/locatelli-out-col-milan-per-squalifica-vt97673.html#post2208536

Dove vedere Sassuolo - Milan in tv?

Diretta esclusiva su Sky dalle ore 15:00

Seguiranno news e commenti


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Preghiamo per il recupero di Zlatan, Simon e Theo, siamo alla canna del gas...


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Dicembre 2020)

Vedendo la classifica, perdere questa sarebbe molto grave

Ora basta, il rientro di qualche titolare va forzato


----------



## WeedoMilan (16 Dicembre 2020)

Li asfaltiamo


----------



## bmb (16 Dicembre 2020)

O recuperiamo i pezzi pregiati o sarà un altro bagno di sangue.


----------



## fabri47 (16 Dicembre 2020)

O torna uno tra Ibra e Kjaer o siamo fritti.


----------



## admin (16 Dicembre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Vedendo la classifica, perdere questa sarebbe molto grave
> 
> Ora basta, il rientro di qualche titolare va forzato



Esatto, basta fare gli splendidi rimarcando sempre il fatto che non siamo dipendenti da nessuno. Mega bugia...


----------



## Swaitak (16 Dicembre 2020)

.


----------



## MissRossonera (16 Dicembre 2020)

Per come siamo messi, se non rientra nessuno siamo spacciati.


----------



## Solo (16 Dicembre 2020)

Non so neanche se vale la pena guardarla. Sappiamo tutti che sti cessi contro di noi faranno una partita stile Barcellona di Guardiola. Per me pareggiamo anche questa.


----------



## Devil man (16 Dicembre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Vedendo la classifica, perdere questa sarebbe molto grave
> 
> Ora basta, il rientro di qualche titolare va forzato



Andavano forzati oggi.. non domani.. 2 punti buttati nel cesso


----------



## Blu71 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Speriamo di giocarla con i titolari.


----------



## JoKeR (16 Dicembre 2020)

Vanno forzati tutti i recuperi.
Si decide la stagione nelle prossime due.

Si deciderebbe anche col mercato, ma non ci faccio alcun affidamento sui rabbini di Elliott, i veri colpevoli di questa situazione, nel senso che mancava veramente poco per grandi traguardi sportivi.. ma a loro frega nulla.


----------



## mil77 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Nel sassuolo mancherà locatelli


----------



## Trumpusconi (16 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sassuolo - Milan, match in programma domenica 20 dicembre 2020 alle ore 15 allo stadio Mapei di Reggio Emilia.
> Dove vedere Sassuolo - Milan in tv?
> 
> Diretta esclusiva su Sky dalle ore 15:00
> ...



Se tornano Ibra Kjaer e Theo secondo me la vinciamo.
Dobbiamo cercare di vincere le prossime 3 e poi Elliott deve fare il suo dovere a gennaio con 3 acquisti fondamentali

1) Difensore Centrale giovane e affidabile a fare da terzo (Ajer/Lovato/Simakan/Kabak), con gabbia che scala quarto e Kalulu quinto 
2) Centrocampista centrale giovane e affidabile che possa fare da quarto in batteria con caratteristiche più fisiche, simile a kessiè 
3) Vice Ibra giovane e affamato, di talento (Edouard!)

A quel punto, se avanza, esterno destro titolare al posto di quella sciagura umana chiamata Castillejo 

Se non chiudiamo almeno 2 (Difensore centrale e vice Ibra) di questi 3/4 colpi, la stagione andrà sicuramente a monte.


----------



## Pit96 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Hanno pareggiato con la Fiorentina, questa è l'unica notizia positiva in vista della prossima partita. 
Non vincere anche questa ci metterebbe nella mischia e cancellerebbe tutto quanto fatto di buono fino a due partite fa. Ora siamo obbligati a vincere sia con il Sassuolo sia con la Lazio.


----------



## bmb (16 Dicembre 2020)

Non ci sarà Locatelli che praticamente gli tiene insieme tutto il centrocampo. Ogni tanto una buona notizia.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Non credo che abbiamo possibilità di vincere se non recuperiamo qualcuno


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Ibra deve rientrare. Theo non pare nulla di che. Kjaer la vedo difficile.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Senza Theo
Gabbia
Kjaer
Bennacer
Ibra... ma dove vogliamo andare..


----------



## Andris (16 Dicembre 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ibra deve rientrare. Theo non pare nulla di che. Kjaer la vedo difficile.



è così che dovrebbe essere
tornare e segnare,come nella scorsa stagione allo scansuolo a domicilio.

dietro prenderemo goal,visto che il sassuolo in questi giorni sta recuperando i suoi assenti davanti


----------



## iceman. (16 Dicembre 2020)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Senza Theo
> Gabbia
> Kjaer
> Bennacer
> Ibra... ma dove vogliamo andare..



Kalulu-Romagna vs Boga-Caputo-Berardi.


----------



## Kayl (17 Dicembre 2020)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Senza Theo
> Gabbia
> Kjaer
> Bennacer
> Ibra... ma dove vogliamo andare..



Non ci sarà neanche Kessie che era diffidato, quindi Krunic a centrocampo.


----------



## Wetter (17 Dicembre 2020)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Non ci sarà neanche Kessie che era diffidato, quindi Krunic a centrocampo.



Ma Kessie non è stato ammonito


----------



## Lambro (17 Dicembre 2020)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Non ci sarà neanche Kessie che era diffidato, quindi Krunic a centrocampo.



Kessie non è stato ammonito, l'ammonizione che si vedeva in tv era per uno della panchina, non ho ben capito se fosse Pioli.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Dicembre 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ibra deve rientrare. Theo non pare nulla di che. Kjaer la vedo difficile.



Ma Ibra rientrerà oppure no?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Dicembre 2020)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Senza Theo
> Gabbia
> Kjaer
> Bennacer
> Ibra... ma dove vogliamo andare..



Ma per Theo chi l’ha detto che non giocherà neanche la prossima? Anche Ibra in teoria dovrebbe esserci. Mancheranno Kjaer e Bennacer che non è poco.



Kayl ha scritto:


> Non ci sarà neanche Kessie che era diffidato, quindi Krunic a centrocampo.



Il Presidente ci sarà, grazie a Dio.


----------



## Miracle1980 (17 Dicembre 2020)

Felice di essere smentito...ma secondo me le prossime due le perdiamo e dovremmo iniziare il 2021 lottando per il quarto posto.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Dicembre 2020)

Comunque leggevo adesso che Ibra ci sarà sicuro col Sassuolo e che oggi è stato fuori solo per evitare rischi. Dai che dobbiamo ripartire subito.


----------



## bmb (17 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Comunque leggevo adesso che Ibra ci sarà sicuro col Sassuolo e che oggi è stato fori solo per evitare rischi. Dai che dobbiamo ripartire subito.



Se così fosse, benedetti questi due pareggi. Recuperando Zlatan, Theo e forse Kjaer sul Sassuolo e sulla Lazio ci passiamo sopra come lo schiacciasassi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Dicembre 2020)

bmb ha scritto:


> Se così fosse, benedetti questi due pareggi. Recuperando Zlatan, Theo e forse Kjaer sul Sassuolo e sulla Lazio ci passiamo sopra come lo schiacciasassi.



Kjaer temo che manchi ancora qualcosa purtroppo, ma almeno Zlatan è NECESSARIO che rientri, anche se non fosse al 100%. Baresi giocò la finale di Usa ‘94 e non era affatto al 100%, non possiamo permetterci di stare senza Ibra ancora a lungo.


----------



## sunburn (17 Dicembre 2020)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Vanno forzati tutti i recuperi.
> Si decide la stagione nelle prossime due.
> 
> Si deciderebbe anche col mercato, ma non ci faccio alcun affidamento sui rabbini di Elliott, i veri colpevoli di questa situazione, nel senso che mancava veramente poco per grandi traguardi sportivi.. ma a loro frega nulla.


Non scherziamo. I recuperi non vanno MAI forzati(unica eccezione si può fare per una finale) perché si rischia di perdere il giocatore per mesi.
Nelle prossime due non si deciderà un bel niente. Dopo Sassuolo e Lazio mancheranno 24 partite, 72(SETTANTADUE!) punti ancora in palio. 

Comunque in generale vedo troppa isteria. Prima di Parma avevamo una media punti che, se tenuta per tutto il campionato, ci avrebbe portato ad avere 99 punti a fine stagione. Penso che neanche i più ottimisti ritengano la nostra una rosa da 99 punti. Brucia parecchio aver perso punti contro due squadre che coi titolari avremmo battuto agevolmente, ma è fisiologico perdere qualche punto per strada.
Noi siamo in pienissima corsa per un posto in Champions: ci basterà tenere una media punti da sesto-settimo posto per arrivare a 75 punti(che già sarebbe una quota alta per un posto in Champions). Ampiamente alla nostra portata.
Se poi Paolo ci farà un paio di regali di Natale, si potrà anche pensare a qualcosa in più...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Dicembre 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Non scherziamo. I recuperi non vanno MAI forzati(unica eccezione si può fare per una finale) perché si rischia di perdere il giocatore per mesi.
> Nelle prossime due non si deciderà un bel niente. Dopo Sassuolo e Lazio mancheranno 24 partite, 72(SETTANTADUE!) punti ancora in palio.
> 
> Comunque in generale vedo troppa isteria. Prima di Parma avevamo una media punti che, se tenuta per tutto il campionato, ci avrebbe portato ad avere 99 punti a fine stagione. Penso che neanche i più ottimisti ritengano la nostra una rosa da 99 punti. Brucia parecchio aver perso punti contro due squadre che coi titolari avremmo battuto agevolmente, ma è fisiologico perdere qualche punto per strada.
> ...



Non Paolo, la proprietà. È di competenza sua mettere le risorse in qualche modo, cosa che si guardano bene, fino ad ora, dal fare.

Comunque con 75 punti in questo campionato ridicolo arrivi sesto. Facciamo quinto, dai. Quest’anno sarà ancora peggio dello scorso anno, come media punti CL, e questa è una squadra che, tanto con un mercato intelligente a Gennaio potrebbe lottare per la vittoria finale, tanto con un non mercato rischierebbe di restare fuori anche dalle prime quattro (perché secondo me tra la prima e la quarta ci saranno pochi punti di differenza, come lo scorso anno).

I tempi dei quarti posti a 70 punti (o poco meno o poco più) sono finiti.

Squadra e dirigenti hanno fatto e stanno facendo ampiamente il loro, ora serve che anche la proprietà faccia il suo.


----------



## claudiop77 (17 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sassuolo - Milan, match in programma domenica 20 dicembre 2020 alle ore 15 allo stadio Mapei di Reggio Emilia.
> 
> Out Locatelli QUI -) https://www.milanworld.net/locatelli-out-col-milan-per-squalifica-vt97673.html#post2208536
> 
> ...



Questa è tosta.
Sarebbe fondamentale vincerla per invertire il trend, ma bisogna fare molto meglio in difesa. Speriamo che torni Kjaer.


----------



## sunburn (17 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non Paolo, la proprietà. È di competenza sua mettere le risorse in qualche modo, cosa che si guardano bene, fino ad ora, dal fare.


Abbiamo una proprietà? Se riesci a dimostrarlo, ti danno il Pulitzer... 
Scherzi a parte, almeno due innesti sono fondamentali. Sperèm!



A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Comunque con 75 punti in questo campionato ridicolo arrivi sesto. Facciamo quinto, dai. Quest’anno sarà ancora peggio dello scorso anno, come media punti CL, e questa è una squadra che. tanto con un mercato intelligente a Gennaio potrebbe lottare per la vittoria finale, tanto con un non mercato rischierebbe di restare fuori anche dalle prime quattro (perché secondo me tra la prima e la quarta ci saranno pochi di differenza, come lo scorso anno).
> 
> I tempi dei quarti posti a 70 punti (o poco meno o poco più) sono finiti.
> 
> Squadra e dirigenti hanno fatto e stanno facendo ampiamente il loro, ora serve che anche la proprietà faccia il suo.


Le presunte big stanno lasciando un sacco di punti per strada. Penso che quest’anno 70 potrebbero bastare per il quarto posto.
In ogni caso, almeno sei squadre a più di 75 punti mi sembra altamente improbabile.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Dicembre 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Abbiamo una proprietà? Se riesci a dimostrarlo, ti danno il Pulitzer...
> Scherzi a parte, almeno due innesti sono fondamentali. Sperèm!
> 
> 
> ...



Forse sei no, ma la Roma l’anno scorso con 77 punti sarebbe arrivata quinta, per dire. È arrivata quinta a 70 ma pure a 77 sarebbe sempre arrivata quinta. Vedremo. Io l’ho detto, questa squadra con un paio di innesti (una riserva a centrocampo o come vice Ibra e un centrale titolare) di qualità per me vince lo scudetto, senza questi innesti rischia pure il quinto posto o un arrivo al fotofinish come l’Inda di Spalletti del 2017/2018. Vedremo cosa faranno e se oseranno non rinforzare minimamente la squadra.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Kjaer temo che manchi ancora qualcosa purtroppo, ma almeno Zlatan è NECESSARIO che rientri, anche se non fosse al 100%. Baresi giocò la finale di Usa ‘94 e non era affatto al 100%, non possiamo permetterci di stare senza Ibra ancora a lungo.



Ti basi come titolari della coppia kjaer romagnoli, poi scopri che ti puoi fidare della coppia kjaer - gabbia.
Ritrovi la coppia kjaer - romagnoli ma subito devi ripiegare sulla coppia romagnoli-gabbia.
Scopri che questa coppia ti da affidamento ma sei costretto a rinunciare a gabbia e dal mazzo peschi kalulu non prendendo in considerazione nè musacchio nè duarte.

Francamente direi che a tutto c'è un limite. Non possiamo credere di reggere questa folle alternanza dietro.
Oggi il problema del milan non è kalulu, bontà sua lasciamolo crescere, ma sono la strana coppia inutile duarte e musacchio.
24 anni il primo, 30 il secondo ma totalmente inutili.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ti basi come titolari della coppia kjaer romagnoli, poi scopri che ti puoi fidare della coppia kjaer - gabbia.
> Ritrovi la coppia kjaer - romagnoli ma subito devi ripiegare sulla coppia romagnoli-gabbia.
> Scopri che questa coppia ti da affidamento ma sei costretto a rinunciare a gabbia e dal mazzo peschi kalulu non prendendo in considerazione nè musacchio nè duarte.
> 
> ...



Le motivazioni da te elencate sono poi quelle che mi hanno portato a dire che non intervenire in difesa a Gennaio sarebbe peggio del mancato arrivo di Tevez a Gennaio 2012.


----------



## cris (17 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sassuolo - Milan, match in programma domenica 20 dicembre 2020 alle ore 15 allo stadio Mapei di Reggio Emilia.
> 
> Out Locatelli QUI -) https://www.milanworld.net/locatelli-out-col-milan-per-squalifica-vt97673.html#post2208536
> 
> ...



Ma Ibra torna o no?!


----------



## Zlatan87 (17 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ti basi come titolari della coppia kjaer romagnoli, poi scopri che ti puoi fidare della coppia kjaer - gabbia.
> Ritrovi la coppia kjaer - romagnoli ma subito devi ripiegare sulla coppia romagnoli-gabbia.
> Scopri che questa coppia ti da affidamento ma sei costretto a rinunciare a gabbia e dal mazzo peschi kalulu non prendendo in considerazione nè musacchio nè duarte.
> 
> ...



Forse dirò una bestemmia ma credo che con Duarte ieri non avremmo preso il secondo gol (sulle palle alte se la cava discretamente a mio avviso).
La titolarità di Kalulu potrebbe essere anche un messaggio forte di Pioli alla proprietà, ovvero prendere un difensore già forte e non da far crescere e la inadeguatezza degli altri due.
Mandare in prestito Kalulu a gennaio e terrei Duarte come quinto... Musacchio sulla luna!


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Dicembre 2020)

Zlatan87 ha scritto:


> Forse dirò una bestemmia ma credo che con Duarte ieri non avremmo preso il secondo gol (sulle palle alte se la cava discretamente a mio avviso).
> La titolarità di Kalulu potrebbe essere anche un messaggio forte di Pioli alla proprietà, ovvero prendere un difensore già forte e non da far crescere e la inadeguatezza degli altri due.
> Mandare in prestito Kalulu a gennaio e terrei Duarte come quinto... Musacchio sulla luna!



Fossi in musacchio e duarte infatti mi nasconderei nel cesso e a gennaio chiederei la cessione : segati da un ragazzino.


----------



## Walker (17 Dicembre 2020)

Secondo me Kalulu è stato un buon acquisto, ha già numeri ed in prospettiva può crescere molto data la giovanissima età.
Certo paga l'inesperienza in certi momenti e non potrebbe essere altrimenti, ma a vent'anni non sfigurare in un ruolo non suo, dato che è un terzino, è già tanto per me.


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sassuolo - Milan, match in programma domenica 20 dicembre 2020 alle ore 15 allo stadio Mapei di Reggio Emilia.
> 
> Out Locatelli QUI -) https://www.milanworld.net/locatelli-out-col-milan-per-squalifica-vt97673.html#post2208536
> 
> ...



Vediamo come sono messi anche loro. Aspettiamo di capire le formaziojni.

Sul piano del gioco, è meno insidioso il Sassuolo di Samp Parma e Genoa.

La squadra di De Zerbi cercherà di giocare, sarà una bella partita aperta come piace a noi, non vedremo l'avversario rintanato in difesa a prenderci a pedate come nelle ultime partite.


----------



## Andris (17 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Comunque leggevo adesso che Ibra ci sarà sicuro col Sassuolo e che oggi è stato fuori solo per evitare rischi. Dai che dobbiamo ripartire subito.



quello che dicevo io ieri,non solo per lui.
gli unici davvero indisponibili sono Bennacer e Gabbia.
una scelta dello staff,"per non rischiare" danno la certezza dei punti persi e questo è poco accettabile una volta figuriamoci due.
ci vorrebbe qualcuno della dirigenza che faccia la voce grossa,non puoi mettere la stagione in mano al fisioterapista


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Dicembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> quello che dicevo io ieri,non solo per lui.
> gli unici davvero indisponibili sono Bennacer e Gabbia.
> una scelta dello staff,"per non rischiare" danno la certezza dei punti persi e questo è poco accettabile una volta figuriamoci due.
> ci vorrebbe qualcuno della dirigenza che faccia la voce grossa,non puoi mettere la stagione in mano al fisioterapista



Assolutamente. Devono rientrare, punto.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Dicembre 2020)

In condizioni normali spererei che arrivasse in fretta fine anno per tirare il fiato e magari fare un richiamo della preparazione ma qua invece si gioca il 3,il 6,il 10, il 13, il 17.
Un massacro. 
Rischiamo di scoppiare.


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Dicembre 2020)

Ma Theo? Morto anche lui? Un altro che tornerà il 6 coi gobbi


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> In condizioni normali spererei che arrivasse in fretta fine anno per tirare il fiato e magari fare un richiamo della preparazione ma qua invece si gioca il 3,il 6,il 10, il 13, il 17.
> Un massacro.
> Rischiamo di scoppiare.



Eppure è proprio nelle difficoltà che si misura la forza di un gruppo e di una squadra.

Vediamo. E' il primo grande ostacolo che questi ragazzi devono superare per crescere. Alcuni, giovani ma già esperti, devono prendersi la responsabilità senza gli alibi delle assenze.

E' cosi che si cresce.


----------



## zlatan (17 Dicembre 2020)

Devono tornare quei 3 altrimenti stavolta non la scampiamo purtropppo


----------



## WeedoMilan (17 Dicembre 2020)

Io in Kalulu voglio crederci ma spero nel recupero di Simon, molto più fondamentale che di Ibra contro una squadra del genere.
La prestazione penso, e spero, sarà importante 
Ma vorrei sicurezza nel reparto ed il danese è davvero l’unico a garantirla.
I gol potrebbero arrivare comunque, non staranno chiusi come nelle ultime due


----------



## bmb (17 Dicembre 2020)

*.*


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Dicembre 2020)

Su Italia 7 Gold affermano che Ibra quasi sicuramente verrà convocato contro il Sassuolo, mentre Kjaer è più improbabile.


----------



## rossonero71 (17 Dicembre 2020)

.


----------



## Chrissonero (18 Dicembre 2020)

Partita che non possiamo assolutamente sbagliare.. 

Gigio
Calabria
Duarte
Romagnoli
Theo
Kessie
Tonali
Saele
Calhanoglu
Rebic
Colombo


----------



## admin (18 Dicembre 2020)

*Designato Mariani.

Al VAR, Doveri.*


----------



## Nevergiveup (18 Dicembre 2020)

Imperativo trovare i 3 punti...giocando anche di m... ma dobbiamo fare bottino pieno assolutamente.

E basta con questo esperimento clamorosamente fallito di Rebic punta, si gioca uno in meno col croato spalle alla porta. Leao da punta quando Ibra aveva il Covid ha giocato e segnato per cui sarebbe ridicolo proseguire con questa folle idea.


----------



## bmb (18 Dicembre 2020)

Se Zlatan viene convocato deve partire titolare. Magari si toglie dopo un'ora, ma meglio averlo sullo 0-0 che in situazioni più impantanate.


----------



## claudiop77 (18 Dicembre 2020)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Imperativo trovare i 3 punti...giocando anche di m... ma dobbiamo fare bottino pieno assolutamente.
> 
> E basta con questo esperimento clamorosamente fallito di Rebic punta, si gioca uno in meno col croato spalle alla porta. Leao da punta quando Ibra aveva il Covid ha giocato e segnato per cui sarebbe ridicolo proseguire con questa folle idea.



Infatti.
Rimetterei Rebic nel suo ruolo, magari si sblocca.


----------



## iceman. (18 Dicembre 2020)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Infatti.
> Rimetterei Rebic nel suo ruolo, magari si sblocca.



Pioli si è montato la testa ormai.


----------



## bmb (18 Dicembre 2020)

A questo punto speriamo di pareggiare sia questa che con la Lazio. E dico già tanto.


----------



## Swaitak (18 Dicembre 2020)

la fortuna forse è che il Sassuolo non mette il pulman ma se la gioca..sarà durissima


----------



## iceman. (18 Dicembre 2020)

bmb ha scritto:


> A questo punto speriamo di pareggiare sia questa che con la Lazio. E dico già tanto.



Assolutamente ma la Lazio come il Genoa sta facendo schifo da un po'di partite, figuriamoci se non tornano a fare i fenomeni.


----------



## bmb (18 Dicembre 2020)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> la fortuna forse è che il Sassuolo non mette il pulman ma se la gioca..sarà durissima



Con quei due centrali che abbiamo, una sfortuna sfacciata! La speranza è di segnare almeno prima di loro sennò sarà un disastro.


----------



## __king george__ (18 Dicembre 2020)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Pioli si è montato la testa ormai.



farà anche presto a smontarsela tranqui....se non si arriva tra i primi quattro cuori dai foglioni anche lui


----------



## davidedl (18 Dicembre 2020)

Sono mesi che tutti noi diciamo che serviva un vice Ibra, non una stella, anche un Petagna, uno che se arriva un cross qualche volta la prende, uno che fa salire la squadra, uno che prova a fare reparto. Si poteva tenere un esterno in meno, visto che ne abbiamo 18, e prendere una punta di ruolo. Abbiamo 3 competizioni e si pensava che un giocatore di 40 anni potesse giocarle tutte??? Adesso paghiamo questo errore madornale, questo peccato originale che probabilmente ci potrebbe costare il 4 posto. È vero che a Gennaio si potrà riparare sul mercato, ma quanti punti faremo adesso senza attaccanti con Sassuolo, Lazio, Juventus ed Atalanta? Quanto ci metterà un vice Ibra ad entrare nei meccanismi..? Ci costerà carissimo....


----------



## bmb (18 Dicembre 2020)

La cosa peggiore che ci possa capitare è tirare fuori una bella partita dal cilindro (un 3-0 o risultati simili) per colpa del Sassuolo, che spesso incappa in giornate stortissime. E da lì qualcuno potrebbe pensare di tirare avanti senza Ibra.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (18 Dicembre 2020)

bmb ha scritto:


> La cosa peggiore che ci possa capitare è tirare fuori una bella partita dal cilindro (un 3-0 o risultati simili) per colpa del Sassuolo, che spesso incappa in giornate stortissime. E da lì qualcuno potrebbe pensare di tirare avanti senza Ibra.



Penso che quest'anno con Maldini non si corra questo rischio, il mercato credo che prescinderà da umori e situazioni momentanee, purtroppo però rimane il dubbio che i rubinetti resteranno chiusi a prescindere...

Comunque tornando alla partita peccato che manchi Ismael altrimenti sarebbe stato il caso di giocare con Kessie dietro, loro sono altra roba rispetto a Destro e Cornelius...


----------



## The P (18 Dicembre 2020)

Stavolta pioli non deve azzardare. Saele-Calha-Rebic, con Leao punta. Non è tempo di esperimenti.


----------



## admin (18 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Designato Mariani.
> 
> Al VAR, Doveri.*



Formazioni da Sky


----------



## JoKeR (18 Dicembre 2020)

A questo punto, come per Kalulu, deve giocare Colombo.

O la va o la spacca.
Se Leao è quello delle ultime due partite, se da centravanti non fa un movimento, fate giocare Lorenzo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Dicembre 2020)

bmb ha scritto:


> La cosa peggiore che ci possa capitare è tirare fuori una bella partita dal cilindro (un 3-0 o risultati simili) per colpa del Sassuolo, che spesso incappa in giornate stortissime. E da lì qualcuno potrebbe pensare di tirare avanti senza Ibra.



Sarebbe ben oltre la follia una roba del genere, di sicuro non sarebbe farina del sacco di Maldini ma di chi fa tanta ma tanta fatica a cacciare li sordi.


----------



## JoKeR (18 Dicembre 2020)

Voglio essere fiducioso, andiamo a prenderci almeno 4 punti in 2 partite.

Leao punta (e se continua a fare pena virare su Colombo) e Rebic nel suo ruolo.

Io farei la follia anche di reintegrare Musacchio per almeno 2 partite, facendolo partire titolare (se integro) a Sassuolo. Stiamo per mandare Kalulu al macello tra l'attacco del Sassuolo e Immobile. Lo stiamo per offrire in sacrificio. Io sacrificherei Mateo, visto che lo paghiamo per non fare nulla.


----------



## admin (18 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Formazioni da Sky


.


----------



## bmb (18 Dicembre 2020)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Voglio essere fiducioso, andiamo a prenderci almeno 4 punti in 2 partite.
> 
> Leao punta (e se continua a fare pena virare su Colombo) e Rebic nel suo ruolo.
> 
> Io farei la follia anche di reintegrare Musacchio per almeno 2 partite, facendolo partire titolare (se integro) a Sassuolo. Stiamo per mandare Kalulu al macello tra l'attacco del Sassuolo e Immobile. Lo stiamo per offrire in sacrificio. Io sacrificherei Mateo, visto che lo paghiamo per non fare nulla.



Mah, un mediocre che non gioca da un anno. Direi che Kalulu può solo fare meglio, anche perché le basi ci sono e giocando contro certi avversari non può crescere, a costo di qualche gol. Ricordo che col Genoa abbiamo subito 2 gol su cross da sinistra, dove Dalot ha fatto fare il bello e il cattivo tempo a GHIGLIONE. E per poco sempre da quella fascia non ci scappa la tragedia, col miracolo di Gigio.


----------



## Nevergiveup (18 Dicembre 2020)

Se mette ancora Rebic punta però Pioli vuol dire che non ci sta capendo una fava..non tanto perché Leao sia meglio quanto per il fatto che Rebic è il nostro esterno migliore, devastante in coppia con Theo e lo stiamo sacrificando inutilmente perché davanti proprio non è il suo ruolo.


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Dicembre 2020)

Vediamo tutto nero ma domenica tutti davanti alla tv, a bestemmiare ovviamente.


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Dicembre 2020)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Voglio essere fiducioso, andiamo a prenderci almeno 4 punti in 2 partite.
> 
> Leao punta (e se continua a fare pena virare su Colombo) e Rebic nel suo ruolo.
> 
> Io farei la follia anche di reintegrare Musacchio per almeno 2 partite, facendolo partire titolare (se integro) a Sassuolo. Stiamo per mandare Kalulu al macello tra l'attacco del Sassuolo e Immobile. Lo stiamo per offrire in sacrificio. Io sacrificherei Mateo, visto che lo paghiamo per non fare nulla.



musacchio è una lumaca, non ce lo vedo contro berardi e soci, già c'è romagnoli che non è un fulmine....

cmq Abisso sarà 4° uomo in Sassuolo-Milan, dopo i danni pro-Roma fatti nell'ultima giornata, bah.


----------



## enigmistic02 (18 Dicembre 2020)

Leao punta, Rebic-Calha-Saele alle spalle. 
In difesa insistere con Kalulu è l'unica via.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (18 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Formazioni da Sky



formazione obbligata senza ibra, bennacer, kjaer, gabbia e leao/saelemaker non al meglio


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Formazioni da Sky



Due anni fa vincemmo a Sassuolo senza punta centrale mi pare. Tipo con Castillejo falso nuove. Stravincemmo 1-4 (doppietta di Suso).


----------



## Tobi (19 Dicembre 2020)

non me ne voglia nessuno ma le assenze di Kjaer e Bennacer pesano più di quella di Ibra.


----------



## Chrissonero (19 Dicembre 2020)

Dobbiamo REAGIRE raga, partita da giocare non come la prima della classe...ma col coltello tra i denti ogni palla come fosse la última del campionato.. Poi certo tatticamente sarebbe anche inteligente far giocare Rebic NEL SUO POSTO con Theo vicino anche con un ragazzino come Colombo davanti forse solo per mangiare le caviglie delle centrali del Sassuolo


----------



## admin (19 Dicembre 2020)

*Formazioni dalla GDS*


----------



## admin (19 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni dalla GDS*



.


----------



## Swaitak (19 Dicembre 2020)

Tobi ha scritto:


> non me ne voglia nessuno ma le assenze di Kjaer e Bennacer pesano più di quella di Ibra.



sono d'accordo, però con Ibra si potrebbe segnare prima del'avversario ed ammazzare la partita
Sfortuna vuole che non avremo nessuno dei 2


----------



## bmb (19 Dicembre 2020)

Abbiamo bisogno di tornare a dominare un primo tempo.


----------



## egidiopersempre (19 Dicembre 2020)

bmb ha scritto:


> Abbiamo bisogno di tornare a dominare un primo tempo.



con verona e parma abbiamo dominato e preso gol. forse bisogna dominare meno e prendere meno gol


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> .



Bene che non sia più rebic la punta centrale. Anche se rimango convinto che anche un limitatissimo Colombo in questo momento sarebbe da provare


----------



## Devil man (19 Dicembre 2020)

per me la stravinciamo domani ma speriamo che Kessie e Hernandez non vengono ammuniti


----------



## emamilan99 (19 Dicembre 2020)

Ci scommetto la vita che domani theo e kessie verranno ammoniti e salteranno la lazio.a


----------



## Tobi (19 Dicembre 2020)

.


----------



## admin (19 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni dalla GDS*



.


----------



## mabadi (19 Dicembre 2020)

io metterei hauge, visto che Rebic non sta al meglio e non si può rischiare.


----------



## davoreb (19 Dicembre 2020)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> con verona e parma abbiamo dominato e preso gol. forse bisogna dominare meno e prendere meno gol



Giocando così abbiamo vinto una marea di partite e pareggiato qualcuna, non vedo perché dovremmo cambiare. L'unico problema sono i goal presi stupidamente, pecchiamo di giovinezza e senza Ibra la squadra e meno convinta.


----------



## vannu994 (19 Dicembre 2020)

1x facile mi sa...


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (19 Dicembre 2020)

Visti i giocatori a disposizione, se domani non perdiamo sarà un mezzo miracolo. Non vorrei essere così negativo ma è quello che penso dopo aver visto Genoa-Milan. Dietro siamo troppo fragili e dubito che le cose possano cambiare drasticamente nel giro di pochi giorni.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (19 Dicembre 2020)

Loro dalla trequarti in su sono molto pericolosi. Vedo che ci sono pure Hernandez e Kessie diffidati, speriamo che nessuno dei due venga ammonito, altrimenti con la Lazio scendiamo in campo con la primavera.


----------



## Andris (19 Dicembre 2020)

la probabile formazione 4-2-3-1 è la migliore possibile ora.
mi auguro venga rispettata nei ruoli


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Dicembre 2020)

*Rebic out. Salta il Sassuolo. Convocato Roback al suo posto.*


----------



## sion (19 Dicembre 2020)

pazzesco..dite che entro domani qualcun altro si fa male?


----------



## atomiko (19 Dicembre 2020)

Mi arrendo, cos' non si può giocare, se ne rompe uno al giorno e che cazzzz


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Dicembre 2020)

sion ha scritto:


> pazzesco..dite che entro domani qualcun altro si fa male?



Probabile


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (19 Dicembre 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Rebic out. Salta il Sassuolo. Convocato Roback al suo posto.*



Disastro, disastro... Aggrappati a Niang


----------



## admin (19 Dicembre 2020)

*La probabile formazione del Milan

Donnarumma
Calabria
Romagnoli
Kalulu
Theo
Kessie
Tonali
Saele
Calhanoglu
Hauge
Leao*


----------



## Hellscream (19 Dicembre 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Rebic out. Salta il Sassuolo. Convocato Roback al suo posto.*



Se pareggiamo sarà letteralmente un miracolo.


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria
> ...



Questi sono. Facilissimo azzeccare la formazza.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Dicembre 2020)

Tutti rotti, bah.


----------



## sunburn (19 Dicembre 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Questi sono. Facilissimo azzeccare la formazza.


Non possiamo neanche pensare di mettere un uomo in più a centrocampo perché quell’uomo sarebbe Krunic...


----------



## Devil man (19 Dicembre 2020)

Ma nel campo di allenamento ci sono le mine antiuomo ???


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Dicembre 2020)

Domani un pareggio andrebbe già bene...


----------



## Devil man (19 Dicembre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Domani un pareggio andrebbe già bene...



io domani voglio la vittoria... e contro la lazio devono rientrare almeno 2


----------



## claudiop77 (19 Dicembre 2020)

Tanti assenti, comunque quelli che andranno in campo non sono certo inferiori al Sassuolo (a patto che Leao si dia una svegliata).
Speriamo almeno che Kessie e Hernandez non vengano ammoniti e di non subire goal o al massimo uno.


----------



## neversayconte (19 Dicembre 2020)

le statistiche dicono che andiamo in gol con grande facilità (battuti tutti i record da 50 anni), dobbiamo trovare il modo di blindare la difesa.


----------



## Pungiglione (19 Dicembre 2020)

Bisogna vincere domani, in qualunque modo. Sono curioso di vedere loro come approcceranno la partita, se giocheranno spavaldi venendoci a prendere o lasceranno la palla a noi


----------



## admin (19 Dicembre 2020)

*Le formazioni da Sky*


----------



## admin (19 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni da Sky*



*ATTENZIONE: no quote = post cancellato*


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni da Sky*



Non c'è speranza
Tutto quello che viene oltre lo sperato sarà oro


----------



## Ambrole (19 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *ATTENZIONE: no quote = post cancellato*



Una domanda, Ma per quale motivo quotare?


----------



## Nevergiveup (19 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni da Sky*



Torniamo nella condizione di sfavoriti alla vigilia per i mille problemi che ci torturano..non tutti i mali vengono per nuocere però. 

Mi spiego: una vittoria forse insperata per i più in questo momentaccio potrebbe convogliare l’energia dei nostri giovani chiamati in assenza di leader a fare squadra e guidare la nave Milan fuori da queste cattive acque in cui pare si stia incagliando, responsabilizzandoli e dando loro la possibilità di essere essi stessi protagonisti assoluti del destino di questa stagione. 

Servirà certamente anche un po’ di fortuna ma l’entusiasmo in un gruppo così giovane tanto se ne va facilmente come può tornare con vigore assoluto ancor più velocemente.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *ATTENZIONE: no quote = post cancellato*



Se continua così perderemo a tavolino perché non si può giocare con meno di 7 uomini .
Oggi a 11 ci arriviamo.. ma la notte è lunga.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni da Sky*



.


----------



## Sculacciacciughe (19 Dicembre 2020)

.


----------



## admin (19 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni da Sky*


.


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni da Sky*



ce ne stanno capitando talmente tante, che non so cosa pensare. 

mille infortuni, 4 pali presi in una sola partita, avversari che fanno doppiette dopo che erano mesi che non segnavano.....boh, sembra che tutto ci vada male. 

forza milan sempre.


----------



## admin (20 Dicembre 2020)

Formazioni dalla GDS in edicola


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Formazioni dalla GDS in edicola



Leggo tante formazioni diverse. Forse Pioli sta mescolando le carte.

Secondo me alla fine gioca Colombo.


----------



## __king george__ (20 Dicembre 2020)

.


----------



## admin (20 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Formazioni dalla GDS in edicola



.


----------



## davidedl (20 Dicembre 2020)

Mettiamoci l'anima in pace. Oggi sarà difficilissimo. Troppo superiore il Sassuolo sugli 11 nostri in campo. E non abbiamo un cambio.


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Formazioni dalla GDS in edicola



Ma perché diaz che nelle ultime partite è sempre stato sostituito da hauge già al 45'? Per una volta non si potrebbe far partire titolare hauge?


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Formazioni dalla GDS in edicola



Avremo grosse difficoltà nel tenere la linea difensiva, temo due gol li prenderemo sicuramente.
Kalulu avrebbe bisogno di esser guidato ma romagnoli non è in grado di giocare per se, figuriamoci per 2.

Confido molto in diaz per questa partita.


----------



## emamilan99 (20 Dicembre 2020)

-


----------



## emamilan99 (20 Dicembre 2020)

.


----------



## admin (20 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Formazioni dalla GDS in edicola



.


----------



## Hellscream (20 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Formazioni dalla GDS in edicola



Per la prima volta da Marzo, oggi non ho nessuna voglia di guardare la partita. Tutti sti infortuni mi hanno messo addosso la depressione. Non voglio vedere Leao ciondolare come se ci stesse facendo un favore per l'ennesima volta.


----------



## WeedoMilan (20 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Formazioni dalla GDS in edicola



Vado controcorrente
Per me, i ragazzi e Pioli, si sentiranno ancora più responsabilizzati dalla situazione e faranno la partita giusta.
Fin’oggi quasi non ci ho creduto, abituato ad anni ed anni ( e DANNI ) di situazioni imbarazzanti, non credevo nei risultati ma voglio credere che oggi arrivi la dimostrazione che non eravamo solo un fuoco di paglia, dobbiamo essere il Milan e far bruciare tutto, come i diavoli che siamo, forza Milan!!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Dicembre 2020)

davidedl ha scritto:


> Mettiamoci l'anima in pace. Oggi sarà difficilissimo. Troppo superiore il Sassuolo sugli 11 nostri in campo.



Non esageriamo e non diciamo cose che non stanno né in cielo né in terra. Con questa formazione ce la giochiamo, mentre normalmente saremmo molto superiori, con i titolari.

Poi è chiaro che questa sia una partita da 1 X 2.



Admin ha scritto:


> Formazioni dalla GDS in edicola



.


----------



## Swaitak (20 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Formazioni dalla GDS in edicola


Preferirei partire con Hauge.

Non tutto è perduto, offensivamente ci siamo . 
Calabria,Theo,Tonali,Kessie e Saele dovranno fare i sacrifici in difesa perchè i centrali è come non ci fossero..
Poi se Leao farà una di quelle partite in cui sembra Weah sarò sorpreso


----------



## emamilan99 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Io non capisco come si possa vedere in qualcosa in diaz.. lento,piccolo.. ti obbliga a far giocar chalanoglu fuori ruolo. E visto che leao non è una punta e non sa stare in area sarebbe stato meglio mettere hauge che in area comunque ci entra, al contrario di bhrahim


----------



## MissRossonera (20 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Formazioni dalla GDS in edicola



Vabbè, si è già capito che andrà male, vista la sfiga allucinante con gli infortuni. Non ce ne va mai bene una!


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Formazioni dalla GDS in edicola



Comunque non è che stiamo un po esagerando con la storia degli infortuni? A parte Bennacer che comunque è stato sempre bene, in questo caso forse si può parlare di sfortuna e Rebic che tornerà contro la Lazio.. alla fine i veri infortuni sono Kjaer ed Ibra ed entrambi sapevamo benissimo che non avrebbero retto. Il danese ha sempre avuto una carriera con parecchi problemi, anzi ha tenuto a galla la baracca oltre il limite. D'altronde farlo giocare nell'inutile EL è servito.. Per Ibra, invece, non si può parlare di sfortuna.. alla fine ha 40 anni ed il fisico è quello che è purtroppo. 

Ibra e Kjaer erano situazioni prevedibili, secondo me.


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque non è che stiamo un po esagerando con la storia degli infortuni? A parte Bennacer che comunque è stato sempre bene, in questo caso forse si può parlare di sfortuna e Rebic che tornerà contro la Lazio.. alla fine i veri infortuni sono Kjaer ed Ibra ed entrambi sapevamo benissimo che non avrebbero retto. Il danese ha sempre avuto una carriera con parecchi problemi, anzi ha tenuto a galla la baracca oltre il limite. D'altronde farlo giocare nell'inutile EL è servito.. Per Ibra, invece, non si può parlare di sfortuna.. alla fine ha 40 anni ed il fisico è quello che è purtroppo.
> 
> Ibra e Kjaer erano situazioni prevedibili, secondo me.



Tra l'altro Ibra ha già saltato buona parte delle partite.

Alla fine sono i risultati a condizionare gli umori dei tifosi. Sono bastati due pareggi per passare da obiettivo scudetto a siamo fuori dalla champions. 

Finora il gruppo ha retto sempre bene, a livello di prestazioni anzi benissimo. 

Almeno io prima di spararmi nelle palle aspetto qualche altra partita.

Ibra e Kjaer erano molto prevedibili. Io nemmeno li avrei confermati proprio per questa ragione, sbagliando perché i risultati danno ragione alla società. Mi pare comunque che la intenzione si di prendere due giocatori proprio nei loro ruoli, da quello che si legge, segno che in estate hanno fatto valutazioni sbagliate.


----------



## kipstar (20 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Formazioni dalla GDS in edicola



oggi forse è la prima volta dove i giornali non indovineranno la formazione......difesa e centrocampo scontate......i 4 in avanti un rebus.
forse potrebbe giocare colombo......


----------



## The P (20 Dicembre 2020)

Se Pioli mette di nuovo Calha fuori ruolo per Diaz è folle.
Se gioca Diaz deve farlo partendo dalla sinistra, altrimenti dentro Hauge sperando si svegli visto anche anche lui entra in partita solo a tratti.

In ogni caso, più giorni passano e più rimpiango i 2 punti fatti con Parma e Genoa. Due squadre scarssisime


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro Ibra ha già saltato buona parte delle partite.
> 
> Alla fine sono i risultati a condizionare gli umori dei tifosi. Sono bastati due pareggi per passare da obiettivo scudetto a siamo fuori dalla champions.
> 
> ...



Hanno fatto valutazioni sbagliate o le risorse erano quelle che erano? Per me, vista l’esiguità delle risorse, hanno deciso di tenere una “riserva” di quei pochi soldi che avevamo per Gennaio, per vedere appunto se ci sarebbe stato bisogno di intervenire. Qui va centellinato tutto, perché la proprietà di extra non mette neanche 100 euro, letteralmente.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Quota le formazioni


----------



## LukeLike (20 Dicembre 2020)

Quota le formazioni


----------



## Andre96 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Formazioni dalla GDS in edicola



Io sono abbastanza fiducioso. Non so se vinceremo, magari no, però la squadra quantomeno gioca a calcio e rende al meglio proprio in queste partite, quando viene data per morta. Per assurdo fatichiamo di più quando siamo strafavoriti, che il contrario.
La squadra in generale ce la mette tutta, ma si devono svegliare ancora alcuni giocatori come Leao e Brahim. Se ci riusciranno, si potrà davvero svoltare, in attesa di qualche ulteriore rinforzo a gennaio.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Formazioni dalla GDS in edicola



Quasi impossibile ma mai dire mai...


----------



## Pit96 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Quota le formazioni


----------



## enigmistic02 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Formazioni dalla GDS in edicola



Insistere con Diaz esterno dal primo minuto sta assumendo connotati masochistici. Non solo gioca piuttosto male di suo, ma tende a far giocare peggio chi gli gravita attorno.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Formazioni dalla GDS in edicola



Vogliamo quotare le formazioni quando commentiamo? Grazie


----------



## admin (20 Dicembre 2020)

*Ufficiali:

Sassuolo (4-3-3): Consigli; Toljan, Marlon, Ferrari, Rogerio; Lopez, Bourabia, Traoré; Berardi, Djuricic, Defrel. All. De Zerbi

A disposizione: Pegolo, Turati, Ayhan, Kyriakopoulos, Marlon, Muldur, Peluso, Chiriches, Magnanelli, Obiang, Boga, Caputo, Raspadori.

Milan (4-2-3-1): Donnarumma G.; Calabria, Kalulu, Romagnoli, Theo Hernandez; Kessie, Tonali; Saelemaekers, Calhanoglu, Diaz; Leao. All Pioli*


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> 
> Sassuolo (4-3-3): Consigli; Toljan, Marlon, Ferrari, Rogerio; Lopez, Bourabia, Traoré; Berardi, Djuricic, Defrel. All. De Zerbi
> 
> ...



Diaz nelle ultime due partite che ha giocato da titolare è stato sostituito da Hauge al 45', bah


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Riserve in attacco:

Sassuolo 
Caputo (Nazionale Italia)
Boga 
Raspadori (titolare U21)

Milan
Colombo 
Maldini
Roback 

Forza ragazzi


----------



## sion (20 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> 
> Sassuolo (4-3-3): Consigli; Toljan, Marlon, Ferrari, Rogerio; Lopez, Bourabia, Traoré; Berardi, Djuricic, Defrel. All. De Zerbi
> 
> ...



ok vuole la prima sconfitta oggi pioli...abbiamo capito..diaz non e' attualmente proponibile come titolare in serie a


----------



## Pungiglione (20 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> 
> Sassuolo (4-3-3): Consigli; Toljan, Marlon, Ferrari, Rogerio; Lopez, Bourabia, Traoré; Berardi, Djuricic, Defrel. All. De Zerbi
> 
> ...



Mah, sinceramente Diaz dal primo l'avrei evitato semplicemente perché ha dimostrato di essere più a suo agio quando subentra che non partendo titolare. Evidentemente Pioli vuole fargli sentire la fiducia sua e della società, speriamo sia una scelta azzeccata


----------



## emamilan99 (20 Dicembre 2020)

.


----------



## admin (20 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> 
> Sassuolo (4-3-3): Consigli; Toljan, Marlon, Ferrari, Rogerio; Lopez, Bourabia, Traoré; Berardi, Djuricic, Defrel. All. De Zerbi
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Dicembre 2020)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Insistere con Diaz esterno dal primo minuto sta assumendo connotati masochistici. Non solo gioca piuttosto male di suo, ma tende a far giocare peggio chi gli gravita attorno.



Ma non gioca esterno ne Diaz ne Chalanoglu, fanno entrambi i 3/4 lasciando la fascia a Hernandez.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Dicembre 2020)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> .



Chala non va esterno.
L’esterno é Hernandez.


----------



## unbreakable (20 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> 
> Sassuolo (4-3-3): Consigli; Toljan, Marlon, Ferrari, Rogerio; Lopez, Bourabia, Traoré; Berardi, Djuricic, Defrel. All. De Zerbi
> 
> ...



Oggi segna il presidente. Forza ragazzi


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Dicembre 2020)

Una costante delle ultime partite è il primo tempo buttato. Oggi dobbiamo approcciare decentemente la partita


----------



## enigmistic02 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma non gioca esterno ne Diaz ne Chalanoglu, fanno entrambi i 3/4 lasciando la fascia a Hernandez.



Il folletto non gioca esterno perché è naturalmente portato ad accentrarsi, e non c'è niente di più sbagliato che ingolfare le vie centrali. Primo perché va a pestare i piedi col turco, secondo perché facilita pressing e densità avversaria, terzo perché a differenza di ciò che si potrebbe pensare, non permette affatto l'inserimento di Theo da dietro (nè esternamente né per vie centrali) non avendo giochi sponda e/o il facilitatore di fronte a sé che gli porta via l'uomo o glie lo impensierisce. Non è un caso che con lo spagnolo, sia Calha che Theo abbiano sofferto di più, non solo difensivamente ma anche in fase di manovra.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Chala non va esterno.
> L’esterno é Hernandez.



lascia perdere con diaz li facciamo sempre partite oscene. ma è mai possibile che si debbano sempre mettere giocatori fuori posto?

che 2 balle ragazzi. si ricomincia con queste cialtronerie da "maestri" anche quest'anno.


----------



## iceman. (20 Dicembre 2020)

Male , commenta quel porta jella di Ambrosini...


----------



## Lambro (20 Dicembre 2020)

Forza ragazzi, dai dai dai.



iceman. ha scritto:


> Male , commenta quel porta jella di Ambrosini...



lol abbiamo mai vinto con lui a commentare?


----------



## admin (20 Dicembre 2020)

Che palle. Sempre sto gufo di Ambrosini.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Locatelli equiparabile ad Ibra, Ambrosini già inascoltabile prima ancora di iniziare...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> 
> Sassuolo (4-3-3): Consigli; Toljan, Marlon, Ferrari, Rogerio; Lopez, Bourabia, Traoré; Berardi, Djuricic, Defrel. All. De Zerbi
> 
> ...



.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Ragazzi ma non riesco a trovare la partita su Sky.


----------



## davidedl (20 Dicembre 2020)

Godiamoci il primo posto ancora per un po


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Dicembre 2020)

Ora si tifa.
Forza Milan, forza ragazzi. 
Oggi è un banco di prova FONDAMENTALE!!!!
Capiremo tante cose , non tutto ma tanto.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Ragazzi non doveva essere su Sky la partita? Non la trovo né su Sky né su DAZN.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma non riesco a trovare la partita su Sky.



202. Sky sport serie A.
Oppure 252.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ora si tifa.
> Forza Milan, forza ragazzi.
> Oggi è un banco di prova FONDAMENTALE!!!!
> Capiremo tante cose , non tutto ma tanto.




Diablo, su NOW tv non c’è la partita, dove diamine la danno? Manco su DAZN.


----------



## Pit96 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Sarà durissima oggi. Ma non avendo vinto né con Parma né con Genoa siamo obbligati a vincere. E non siamo per niente favoriti oggi secondo me, anzi si rischia seriamente di perdere. Ma non possiamo permettercelo. Arrivano dietro. E non intendo Inter e Juve, ma la Roma e il Napoli che sono le nostre avversarie per la CL (senza dimenticare l'Atalanta che ha una partita in meno)

Forza, dai


----------



## Chrissonero (20 Dicembre 2020)

Forza raga!! Pongan huevos! questa la vinciamo!!


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Dicembre 2020)

Incredibileeeeeee ahahahahahah


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> 202. Sky sport serie A.



Io ho now tv, che adesso non la fanno più vedere lì? In genere ho visto sempre tutte le partite che davano su Sky su NOW tv.


----------



## admin (20 Dicembre 2020)

*Gooooooooooooooollllllllll

Leaooooooooooooo*


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Dicembre 2020)

Goooolllll.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Gooooool


----------



## admin (20 Dicembre 2020)

Grandissimo Calha


----------



## fabri47 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Ahahaahahah che goduria. Ora però rimaniamo concentrati. È solo passato un minuto.


----------



## UDG (20 Dicembre 2020)

Daiiiii


----------



## Lambro (20 Dicembre 2020)

Record !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
Aleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Zenos (20 Dicembre 2020)

Per caso abbiamo messo Leso nel suo ruolo?


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Dicembre 2020)

Un gol pazzesco tra l'altro. Azione perfetta al millimetro


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Dicembre 2020)

Bravo la Turca


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Gol piú veloce di sempre?


----------



## Swaitak (20 Dicembre 2020)

INCREDIBILE è in giornata Weah


----------



## iceman. (20 Dicembre 2020)

goooollllllllllll


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Dicembre 2020)

oggi sono fiducioso


----------



## fabri47 (20 Dicembre 2020)

*Compagnoni: "Leao potrebbe aver battuto il record di Paolo Poggi e realizzato il gol più veloce di sempre".*


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Io ho now tv, che adesso non la fanno più vedere lì? In genere ho visto sempre tutte le partite che davano su Sky su NOW tv.



Qualcuno mi può dare una mano? Che diavolo sta succedendo con NOW tv? Trovo altre partite ma non la nostra, per quale STRACAZZO di motivo?


----------



## Andris (20 Dicembre 2020)

dai ora in trincea,troppo importante questa gara


----------



## fabri47 (20 Dicembre 2020)

*Compagnoni: "È record in serie A. Sei secondi e venti".*


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Dicembre 2020)

6 secondi virgola due.

Nuovo record per il gol piú veloce della serie A!


----------



## Lambro (20 Dicembre 2020)

Record di tutti i tempi in serie A quantomeno, 6 secondi e 20.
Gol Fa Nt Ast I cO


----------



## mil77 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Grande Chala e bravo leao


----------



## Pit96 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Neanche il tempo di alzare la testa e gol ahahahah

Tra l'altro Leao aveva tirato centrale e maluccio 
Grandi!
Record di sempre, 6.20 secondi


----------



## Swaitak (20 Dicembre 2020)

Battuto il record di Poggi con 6 secondi e 20


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Ah ecco trovata, non mi compariva prima vai a capire il perché.


----------



## UDG (20 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Qualcuno mi può dare una mano? Che diavolo sta succedendo con NOW tv? Trovo altre partite ma non la nostra, per quale STRACAZZO di motivo?



Io vedo con now


----------



## Chrissonero (20 Dicembre 2020)

Ora voglio vedere una partita di grande concentrazione in difesa, prottegere a Kalulu o poi davanti punire ancora!


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Dicembre 2020)

ahahahahahaha ma è assurdo!!!!


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Dicembre 2020)

Un inizio azione degno di Zeman comunque


----------



## admin (20 Dicembre 2020)

Ma quanto sta rosicando Ambro?!


----------



## davidsdave80 (20 Dicembre 2020)

UDG ha scritto:


> Io vedo con now



Ambrosini quasi scontento del
goal/ record... mah a volte non capisco


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Capolavoro.

Comunque vada a finire la stagione non si può dire che la squadra non abbia lottato al massimo.


----------



## Djerry (20 Dicembre 2020)

Proprio in settimana si parlava di vedere la squadra con una sorta di 442, liberando un po' quell'intasamento sulla trequarti.

Ebbene io sto vedendo Diaz quasi in linea di Leao, ed il turco si è appena preso una strigliata da Pioli perché era venuto indietro troppo centralmente.


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Abbiate fede ragazzi.
Leao diventerà fortissimo e lo sta già dimostrando.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Leao deve giocare prima punta. Altro che Rebic.


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Dicembre 2020)

Calhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Andris (20 Dicembre 2020)

Goooooooolll


----------



## Zenos (20 Dicembre 2020)

Leaooooooo


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Dicembre 2020)

W o w !!!!


----------



## admin (20 Dicembre 2020)

*Goooooooooooollllllllllll

Calhanoglu!

Grandissima azione di Leao*


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Gooooaaaaaalllllll


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Dicembre 2020)

Occhio al fuorigioco....


----------



## admin (20 Dicembre 2020)

Ma come c abbiamo fatto a buttare punti contro Parma e Genoa?


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Top Calha


----------



## Jackdvmilan (20 Dicembre 2020)

Leao primi 9 minuti DIVINI.


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Dicembre 2020)

Mmm attenti al var, missà che è fuorigioco passivo di diaz


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Dicembre 2020)

Dai che forse il calcio ci restituisce la sfiga con qualche interesse


----------



## Andris (20 Dicembre 2020)

ma fatela finita,ormai ogni volta che prendono goal si appigliano a tutto con il var

questo non è più calcio
e non mi sembrava neanche fuorigioco


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Proprio in settimana si parlava di vedere la squadra con una sorta di 442, liberando un po' quell'intasamento sulla trequarti.
> 
> Ebbene io sto vedendo Diaz quasi in linea di Leao, ed il turco si è appena preso una strigliata da Pioli perché era venuto indietro troppo centralmente.



Già. Era quello che avevo proposto anche io, visto che non abbiamo centravanti e abbiamo una seconda punta fenomenale come Leao.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Altro gol annullato per la punta del pisello?


----------



## admin (20 Dicembre 2020)

Super regolare


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Dicembre 2020)

Ma è regolare, basta var maiali


----------



## Zenos (20 Dicembre 2020)

Regolarissimo


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Stanno studiando come annullarcelo


----------



## Djerry (20 Dicembre 2020)

Magari poi la perdiamo 3-2 (EDIT: 2-1), ma adattamento di Pioli semplicemente impeccabile alla luce degli ultimi problemi offensivi.

Stiamo giocando a due punte, Diaz e Leao attaccano subito la profondità, e di colpo le spaziature sono di un altro pianeta.


----------



## Pit96 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Mamma mia che partenza!!!
Grandissimo Leao!

Ma che stanno guardando?!?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Leao DEVASTANTE. 

Questo ragazzo ha dei mezzi fisici incredibili, non capisco perché qualche volta sembri non gli interessi il gioco del calcio.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Dicembre 2020)

la partita di leao inizia adesso, deve tenere occupato il sassuolo e aiutare ad alleggerire. vediamo se è migliorato.


----------



## admin (20 Dicembre 2020)

*Gol annullato *


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Incredibile ! Cosa si sono inventati!


----------



## fabri47 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Ma come è fuorigioco???


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Dicembre 2020)

Ma che schifo dai. Vabbè avanti così


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Dicembre 2020)

Hanno fischiato Saele mezz'ora prima


----------



## Pit96 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Ma daiii che sf....

Avremo più gol annullati che gol fatti


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Lol finita


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Questo é un furto!


----------



## iceman. (20 Dicembre 2020)

Che sfiga pazzesca mamma mia..


----------



## Zenos (20 Dicembre 2020)

Ma fanno vedere l'immagine del presunto fuorigioco?


----------



## Swaitak (20 Dicembre 2020)

pezzi di sterco


----------



## Andris (20 Dicembre 2020)

pazzesco

ormai è chiaro il modus operandi:

-portiere o difensori protestano per qualcosa nella loro area

-var di conseguenza guarda azione da 30 secondi prima

-trovano qualcosa che NON E' quello chiesto dagli avversari

-avversari applaudono pensando di aver avuto ragione quando non hanno visto una mazza


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Dicembre 2020)

È uno scherzo?


----------



## fabri47 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Approfittiamone. Il Sassuolo non ci sta capendo niente. Spero che ne facciamo 3 prima che finisce il primo tempo, arbitri in malafede permettendo.


----------



## Zenos (20 Dicembre 2020)

Incredibile non fanno vedere le immagini


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Basta!

Io non la guardo piú!

Vado a giocare a FIFA!

É palese che stanno studiando come fregarci.


----------



## admin (20 Dicembre 2020)

Mah, fuorigioco discutibilissimo


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Dicembre 2020)

La partita è lunghissima, non distraiamoci

Il fuorigioco è per la solita unghia, disgustoso


----------



## Swaitak (20 Dicembre 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Incredibile non fanno vedere le immagini



che io ricordi quando ci siamo noi non le fanno mai vedere


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Dicembre 2020)

In fuorigioco di tre centimetri...


----------



## Zenos (20 Dicembre 2020)

Il tacco...secondo me modificano l'immagine


----------



## iceman. (20 Dicembre 2020)

Che pezzi di fango, un tacco....ahahhahah


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Incredibile non fanno vedere le immagini



Le hanno fatto vedere e peggio é.

Pure i complimenti di quel pirla di Compagnoni!


----------



## Andris (20 Dicembre 2020)

il solito mezzo tacco che altre volte è mezza punta.
non si sa in cosa darebbe un vantaggio questo sull'avversario


----------



## hiei87 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Pazzesco. Se avesse dato il gol, nessuno avrebbe mai neanche pensato a un fuorigioco. A sto punto andiamo a vedere se c'era il fallo da cui è nato il calcio d'angolo da cui è nato il rinvio dal fondo da cui è nato il gol.
Questo non è calcio, e anche qui, decisioni del genere ci capitano sempre contro e mai a favore. Possibile?


----------



## dottor Totem (20 Dicembre 2020)

"facciamo I complimenti a doveri" sarà dura per noi quest'anno.


----------



## Pungiglione (20 Dicembre 2020)

Fuorigioco di un'unghia, a centrocampo, due passaggi prima, 15 secondi prima, 50 metri più lontano, ok.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (20 Dicembre 2020)

Che fuorigioco ridicolo


----------



## Ambrole (20 Dicembre 2020)

Cmq che scarso leao!!!!!!!!
Sono tre giorni che si leggono solo insulti, in 10 minuti in teoria avrebbe chiuso la partita e si leggono cose tipo "non so cosa ci vedano in leao"......boh


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Dicembre 2020)

E niente, la sfiga continua.


----------



## Djerry (20 Dicembre 2020)

Scusate, ma poiché è un gol nostro dovevano accantonare le leggi della fisica e la regola del fuorigioco? 

Capisco la passione, ma sul fuorigioco basta piagnucolare, altrimenti ricominciamo con gli alibi e quando non sono i pali o gli infortuni sono gli arbitri ed il Var.


----------



## Hellscream (20 Dicembre 2020)

Ovviamente queste cose SOLO E SOLTANTO con noi.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Dicembre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> La partita è lunghissima, non distraiamoci
> 
> Il fuorigioco è per la solita unghia, disgustoso



Parma, Verona e Sassuolo, tre partite con gol decisivi, regolari annullati truccando il frame in cui fare il fermo immagine.

Ci stanno rubando il campionato.

Se non lo capiamo siamo fessi.


----------



## iceman. (20 Dicembre 2020)

Vabbè dai almeno ci siamo risparmiati l'ammonizione a theo


----------



## Zenos (20 Dicembre 2020)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Cmq che scarso leao!!!!!!!!
> Sono tre giorni che si leggono solo insulti, in 10 minuti in teoria avrebbe chiuso la partita e si leggono cose tipo "non so cosa ci vedano in leao"......boh



Il nuovo Niang lo chiamano. Ora muti però.


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Dicembre 2020)

che scandalo.

quanto fanno schifo.


----------



## Hellscream (20 Dicembre 2020)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Cmq che scarso leao!!!!!!!!
> Sono tre giorni che si leggono solo insulti, in 10 minuti in teoria avrebbe chiuso la partita e si leggono cose tipo "non so cosa ci vedano in leao"......boh



Il problema di Leao non sono queste partite (PER ORA). Il problema di Leao sono le successive 10 in cui cammina in campo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Scusate, ma poiché è un gol nostro dovevano accantonare le leggi della fisica e la regola del fuorigioco?
> 
> Capisco la passione, ma sul fuorigioco basta piagnucolare, altrimenti ricominciamo con gli alibi e quando non sono i pali o gli infortuni sono gli arbitri ed il Var.



Questa è solo sfiga infatti.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Scusate, ma poiché è un gol nostro dovevano accantonare le leggi della fisica e la regola del fuorigioco?
> 
> Capisco la passione, ma sul fuorigioco basta piagnucolare, altrimenti ricominciamo con gli alibi e quando non sono i pali o gli infortuni sono gli arbitri ed il Var.



Basta bloccare l’immagine nel frame che fa piú comodo. Sono i classici fuorigioco che partono con il voler dimostrare qualcosa e lo anno scientificamente.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Dicembre 2020)

Quando segniamo noi si vanno a guardare pure a fess ra mamm


----------



## Zenos (20 Dicembre 2020)

Che ha fischiato adesso?


----------



## Swaitak (20 Dicembre 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Il nuovo Niang lo chiamano. Ora muti però.



se permettete per ogni partita da 10 (ancora de vedere), ne gioca 10 da bestemmia


----------



## DavidGoffin (20 Dicembre 2020)

Ma appena ha fischiato sono caduti come burattini ma che è


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Parma, Verona e Sassuolo, tre partite con gol decisivi, regolari annullati truccando il frame in cui fare il fermo immagine.
> 
> Ci stanno rubando il campionato.
> 
> Se non lo capiamo siamo fessi.



Dici che hanno truccato il frame?


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Dicembre 2020)

si qua è proprio questione di frame e i nostri son tutti fuorigioco. saremo sfortunati.......


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> E niente, la sfiga continua.



sarò paranoica io, ma questa non è sfiga.

questo è un disegno ben preciso dei piani alti.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Dicembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Basta bloccare l’immagine nel frame che fa piú comodo. Sono i classici fuorigioco che partono con il voler dimostrare qualcosa e lo anno scientificamente.



Chiaramente il loro mestiere in teoria è cercare proprio l'atto irregolare, non è che puoi dire "se non lo cerchi non lo trovi", perché quello devono fare

La cosa preoccupante è il livello di attenzione a ogni nostro gol, bisogna quasi sempre attendere la conferma


----------



## Ragnet_7 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Questi fuorigioco vanno eliminati dal var. Basta un frame preso prima o preso dopo per falsare tutto. E' ridicolo


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Dici che hanno truccato il frame?



no basta scegliere quello prima o dopo in questo caso. il dubbio viene


----------



## Djerry (20 Dicembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Basta bloccare l’immagine nel frame che fa piú comodo. Sono i classici fuorigioco che partono con il voler dimostrare qualcosa e lo anno scientificamente.



C'è una precisa tecnica basata sul frame infinitesimo all'interno di uno tempo che si riduce sempre più.
Ed infatti è il motivo per cui più è difficile e più ci vuole tempo, come è stato ora, perché si restringe sempre di più dettaglio del frame richiesto.
Non è che c'è uno col telecomando che schiaccia play-pausa 

Che poi mi sfugge chi, quando, come e perché dovrebbe penalizzarci e non darci i gol dolosamente, ma questa è un'altra storia...


----------



## Zenos (20 Dicembre 2020)

Tonetto ha sbagliato qui


----------



## Ambrole (20 Dicembre 2020)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Il problema di Leao non sono queste partite (PER ORA). Il problema di Leao sono le successive 10 in cui cammina in campo.



Leao ha fatto un inizio di stagione clamoroso, non so che campionato stai guardando


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Dicembre 2020)

Male tonali. Siamo un po' usciti dal campo ora


----------



## Andris (20 Dicembre 2020)

bisogna stare attenti ai contropiedi di questi


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> C'è una precisa tecnica basata sul frame infinitesimo all'interno di uno tempo che si riduce sempre più.
> Ed infatti è il motivo per cui più è difficile e più ci vuole tempo, come è stato ora, perché si restringe sempre di più dettaglio del frame richiesto.
> Non è che c'è uno col telecomando che schiaccia play-pausa
> 
> *Che poi mi sfugge chi, quando, come e perché dovrebbe penalizzarci e non darci i gol dolosamente, ma questa è un'altra storia...*



Siccome gli eventi di metà anni 2000 e del 2011/2012 sono noti a tutti, basta ricordarsi lo sfogo di Rivera del ‘72, giusto per capire che più le cose cambiano più restano le stesse.


----------



## Zenos (20 Dicembre 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> C'è una precisa tecnica basata sul frame infinitesimo all'interno di uno tempo che si riduce sempre più.
> Ed infatti è il motivo per cui più è difficile e più ci vuole tempo, come è stato ora, perché si restringe sempre di più dettaglio del frame richiesto.
> Non è che c'è uno col telecomando che schiaccia play-pausa
> 
> Che poi mi sfugge chi, quando, come e perché dovrebbe penalizzarci e non darci i gol dolosamente, ma questa è un'altra storia...



Perché ci devono penalizzare?perché l' Aia è affiliata ai gobbi,che con il maestro devono vincere il 10 e devono bloccarci in ogni modo.poi perché giochi contro una loro succursale.


----------



## Djerry (20 Dicembre 2020)

Escludo che si possa vincere senza prendere gol, non concordo affatto con Ambrosini che dice che la difesa non sta soffrendo, abbiamo rinunciato al possesso dopo il gol annullato.


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Dicembre 2020)

Saeleeeeeeeeee annullaloooooooo


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Dicembre 2020)

adesso ci annullano anche questo, garantito.


----------



## Zenos (20 Dicembre 2020)

Ora toglieteci questo mer.de


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Annullaci anche questo pirla!


----------



## Lambro (20 Dicembre 2020)

Sto godendo in modo indegno


----------



## admin (20 Dicembre 2020)

*GoooooooooooooolllllllS

Saeleeeeeee

Meraviglioso Theo *


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> C'è una precisa tecnica basata sul frame infinitesimo all'interno di uno tempo che si riduce sempre più.
> Ed infatti è il motivo per cui più è difficile e più ci vuole tempo, come è stato ora, perché si restringe sempre di più dettaglio del frame richiesto.
> Non è che c'è uno col telecomando che schiaccia play-pausa
> 
> *Che poi mi sfugge chi, quando, come e perché dovrebbe penalizzarci e non darci i gol dolosamente,* ma questa è un'altra storia...



sulla tecnica non metto becco, 

ma sulla seconda parte... torna sullla terra djerry.


----------



## admin (20 Dicembre 2020)

Dovremmo essere 3-0 ma accontentiamoci va...


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Dicembre 2020)

Trenooooo in arrivo


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Io fischierei fuorigioco di Leao dentro la porta!


----------



## Swaitak (20 Dicembre 2020)

Saelitoo


----------



## Andris (20 Dicembre 2020)

grande Diaz che non ha buttato palla e creato un assist a Theo


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Dicembre 2020)

Vediamo se annullano anche questo per via di Tonali....


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Dicembre 2020)

Bravo l'Orco Diaz


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Dicembre 2020)

Aiuto ma che roba è Hernandez???

Bravo anche Diaz, molto bravo


----------



## fabri47 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Theo è il Kakà della difesa a tratti me lo ricorda. Non escludo che, alla lunga, potrà diventare ala o attaccante esterno come successe a Bale.


----------



## Djerry (20 Dicembre 2020)

Non è una giocata e non andrà nelle statistiche, ma la lucidità mentale di Tonali nel fermarsi subito comprendendo la dinamica dell'azione è da giocatore superiore.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Non credo alla malafede xo è innegabile che dopo la vittoria a Napoli siamo diventati meno simpatici.. Non parliamo poi della polemica sui rigori a nostro favore.. Speriamo bene va.. Forza ragazzi!


----------



## DavidGoffin (20 Dicembre 2020)

Theo si lancia da solo auhsuhshuhs e gli altri possono solo guardare ah ahshahahah


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Dicembre 2020)

L'hanno rivisto quei maiali eh


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Leao ha fatto un inizio di stagione clamoroso, non so che campionato stai guardando



ma se ha fatto bene 3 partite in 4 mesi ahahahahah


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Dicembre 2020)

godo, mer*e. 

passateci al microscopio pure questo, cani maledetti.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Dicembre 2020)

Sto godendo cm un riccio.
L'ineleganza del riccio.


----------



## mil77 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Grandissimo theo


----------



## Ragnet_7 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Quel maledetto braccio alzato dei difensori su ogni maledetto goal. Glielo vorrei tagliare.


----------



## markjordan (20 Dicembre 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Scusate, ma poiché è un gol nostro dovevano accantonare le leggi della fisica e la regola del fuorigioco?
> 
> Capisco la passione, ma sul fuorigioco basta piagnucolare, altrimenti ricominciamo con gli alibi e quando non sono i pali o gli infortuni sono gli arbitri ed il Var.


riguarda e ferma le immagini dalla porta , assurdo , sul lancio non e' fuorigioco , facile dare la linea quando vuoi
2222222


----------



## Pit96 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Theooooo che gol. 
Bravo Saelemaekers a buttarla dentro e Leao ad accompagnare l'azione


----------



## Ambrole (20 Dicembre 2020)

Giocatona di diazzzzz


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Dicembre 2020)

Theo comunque è quasi volgare nel suo strapotere, è veramente allucinante.


----------



## Hellscream (20 Dicembre 2020)

Mamma mia Theo!!


----------



## sion (20 Dicembre 2020)

godo godo speriamo di tenere e' lunga ancora


----------



## Zenos (20 Dicembre 2020)

Saele fantastico.


----------



## smallball (20 Dicembre 2020)

Contropiede devastante


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Theo comunque è quasi volgare nel suo strapotere, è veramente allucinante.



“Sarebbe una volgare esibizione di potenza, Karras!”

Pazuzu, il Diavolo dell’esorcista, aveva in mente Theo quando diceva quelle parole.


----------



## mil77 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> C'è una precisa tecnica basata sul frame infinitesimo all'interno di uno tempo che si riduce sempre più.
> Ed infatti è il motivo per cui più è difficile e più ci vuole tempo, come è stato ora, perché si restringe sempre di più dettaglio del frame richiesto.
> Non è che c'è uno col telecomando che schiaccia play-pausa
> 
> Che poi mi sfugge chi, quando, come e perché dovrebbe penalizzarci e non darci i gol dolosamente, ma questa è un'altra storia...



Si ma quello che decide il frame da fermare é sempre una persona. Lo fermi un frame Prima é regolare lo fermi un frame dopo é fuorigioco


----------



## Ambrole (20 Dicembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma se ha fatto bene 3 partite in 4 mesi ahahahahah



Tutto l inizio di campionato è stato segnato da leao, poi se si sta sulle balle è un altro discorso. Ma questo decide le.partite.
Col.genoa ha toccato un pallone e ha messo hauge in condizione di segnare


----------



## Andris (20 Dicembre 2020)

me lo sentivo che avremmo reagito a questa nuvola fantozziana sulla testa,ma non pensavo così.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Dicembre 2020)

Rotto Tonali c


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Dicembre 2020)

Tonali comunque sta bruciando le tappe.
Diaz farà ricredere tanti.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Dicembre 2020)

ma cosa alza la mano quel nXXXX di mXXXX????????


----------



## diavolo (20 Dicembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma se ha fatto bene 3 partite in 4 mesi ahahahahah


Sono gli stessi che idolatravano Kalinic.


----------



## DavidGoffin (20 Dicembre 2020)

Calafrica cosa voleva fare palleggiare??

Finora Tonali non mi convince ancora


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Dicembre 2020)

Salame è veramente un giocatore utile


----------



## iceman. (20 Dicembre 2020)

Che culo che hanno con sti rimpalli


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Dicembre 2020)

La juve a fine primo tempo chiamerà la succursale per richiamarla al dovere .


----------



## Djerry (20 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Siccome gli eventi di metà anni 2000 e del 2011/2012 sono noti a tutti, basta ricordarsi lo sfogo di Rivera del ‘72, giusto per capire che più le cose cambiano più restano le stesse.





Zenos ha scritto:


> Perché ci devono penalizzare?perché l' Aia è affiliata ai gobbi,che con il maestro devono vincere il 10 e devono bloccarci in ogni modo.poi perché giochi contro una loro succursale.





willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sulla tecnica non metto becco,
> 
> ma sulla seconda parte... torna sullla terra djerry.





markjordan ha scritto:


> riguarda e ferma le immagini dalla porta , assurdo , sul lancio non e' fuorigioco , facile dare la linea quando vuoi



Senza offesa e soprattutto nulla di personale, ma ho un approccio un po' più evoluto allo sport, al calcio ed alla mia passione rossonera per poter concepire sciocchezze di questo tipo, da deboli e perdenti.

Ad un evento si reagisce, non vi si aggrappa con queste fesserie per generare alibi e frustrazione.
Ma ovviamente nessuno insegna a nessuno come fare il tifo


----------



## Swaitak (20 Dicembre 2020)

bravo Romagna


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La juve a fine primo tempo chiamerà la succursale per richiamarla al dovere .



e infatti adesso stanno cominciando a menare.


----------



## Chrissonero (20 Dicembre 2020)

Concentrazione raga concentrazione..


----------



## iceman. (20 Dicembre 2020)

Ma Leao una palla di testa quando la prende?


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Tutto l inizio di campionato è stato segnato da leao, poi se si sta sulle balle è un altro discorso. Ma questo decide le.partite.
> Col.genoa ha toccato un pallone e ha messo hauge in condizione di segnare



ma che sulle balle anzi se ci mettesse un po' di grinta... io spero non rimanga un 2o balotelli.


----------



## Zenos (20 Dicembre 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Senza offesa e soprattutto nulla di personale, ma ho un approccio un po' più evoluto allo sport, al calcio ed alla mia passione rossonera per poter concepire sciocchezze di questo tipo, da deboli e perdenti.
> 
> Ad un evento si reagisce, non vi si aggrappa con queste fesserie per generare alibi e frustrazione.
> Ma ovviamente nessuno insegna a nessuno come fare il tifo



La pensavo esattamente come te, prima del 2006.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Dicembre 2020)

Bravo Kalulu


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Dicembre 2020)

Kalulu!


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Kalulu benissimo oggi, ma il,difensore centrale puó fare bene 20 cose e poi rovesciare il secchio del latte.

A me piace tanto


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Dicembre 2020)

Bravissimo Kalulu, peccato solo per quel fisico esile....


----------



## iceman. (20 Dicembre 2020)

Bravo kallulu


----------



## Ragnet_7 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Kalulu benissimo oggi, ma il,difensore centrale puó fare bene 20 cose e poi rovesciare il secchio del latte.
> 
> A me piace tanto



Kalulu per le caratteristiche fisiche e il talento che ha, sarebbe titolare in 15 Squadre di Serie A, e le grandi lo guarderebbero con grande interesse. Koulibaly è diventato il difensore che è a 26 anni.


----------



## Zenos (20 Dicembre 2020)

Oggi segna kalulu di nuovo


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Senza offesa e soprattutto nulla di personale, ma ho un approccio un po' più evoluto allo sport, al calcio ed alla mia passione rossonera per poter concepire sciocchezze di questo tipo, da deboli e perdenti.
> 
> Ad un evento si reagisce, non vi si aggrappa con queste fesserie per generare alibi e frustrazione.
> Ma ovviamente nessuno insegna a nessuno come fare il tifo


Rivera era un debole e un perdente quando disse ciò che disse nel Marzo del ‘72?


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Dicembre 2020)

Attenzione treno al binario sinistro in arrivo allontanarsi!!!


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Senza offesa e soprattutto nulla di personale, ma ho un approccio un po' più *evoluto* allo sport, al calcio ed alla mia passione rossonera per poter concepire sciocchezze di questo tipo, da deboli e perdenti.
> 
> Ad un evento si reagisce, non vi si aggrappa con queste fesserie per generare alibi e frustrazione.
> Ma ovviamente nessuno insegna a nessuno come fare il tifo



oddio........... tutto regolare in italia in effetti.


----------



## markjordan (20 Dicembre 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Senza offesa e soprattutto nulla di personale, ma ho un approccio un po' più evoluto allo sport, al calcio ed alla mia passione rossonera per poter concepire sciocchezze di questo tipo, da deboli e perdenti.
> 
> Ad un evento si reagisce, non vi si aggrappa con queste fesserie per generare alibi e frustrazione.
> Ma ovviamente nessuno insegna a nessuno come fare il tifo


ok
ma il fuorigioco non c'era


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Dicembre 2020)

Kalulu bravissimo ma per carità concedere contropiedi in seguito ad un calcio d'angolo NO


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Senza offesa e soprattutto nulla di personale, ma ho un approccio un po' più evoluto allo sport, al calcio ed alla mia passione rossonera per poter concepire sciocchezze di questo tipo, da deboli e perdenti.
> 
> Ad un evento si reagisce, non vi si aggrappa con queste fesserie per generare alibi e frustrazione.
> Ma ovviamente nessuno insegna a nessuno come fare il tifo



Forse hai ragione.

Ma questi fuorigioco non andrebbero mai fischiati (sono dubbi, non danno vantaggio, l’azione ha almeno 5 cose che accadono tra l’evento è il gol).
Vedere che per l’ennesima volta ci annullano gol per cose che durante la partita neanche avevamo visto ci fossero, mi fa incavolare di brutto.


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Dicembre 2020)

In difesa balliamo parecchio comunque eh


----------



## iceman. (20 Dicembre 2020)

Possibile che sul 0-2 non mi senta sicuro?


----------



## Djerry (20 Dicembre 2020)

L'Italia... il 2006... il 1972... 

Concentriamoci sul campo e godiamoci questa squadra e questi atleti moderni, loro sì che hanno reagito al gol annullato senza scomporsi!
Non diamoci alibi 

Questa partita è eterna con qualsiasi risultato per caratteristiche.


----------



## Andris (20 Dicembre 2020)

su quest'azione abbiamo rischiato,solo Calabria stava in marcatura


----------



## dottor Totem (20 Dicembre 2020)

Tonali in grande difficoltà, è il punto debole.


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Dicembre 2020)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Possibile che sul 0-2 non mi senta sicuro?



Il Sassuolo è sempre pericoloso quando attacca


----------



## Nevergiveup (20 Dicembre 2020)

Occhio che a destra Saele e Calabria stranamente non riescono a prendere le misure agli inserimenti del Sassuolo...attenzione!


----------



## Zenos (20 Dicembre 2020)

Ma che intervento ha fatto kalulu?


----------



## Djerry (20 Dicembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Forse hai ragione.
> 
> Ma questi fuorigioco non andrebbero mai fischiati (sono dubbi, non danno vantaggio, l’azione ha almeno 5 cose che accadono tra l’evento è il gol).
> Vedere che per l’ennesima volta ci annullano gol per cose che durante la partita neanche avevamo visto ci fossero, mi fa incavolare di brutto.



Sull'emotività ed il nervoso a caldo, io ho dovuto alzarmi dalla sedia per sgranchire la rabbia, quindi figurati 

Ma poi bisogna recuperare la logica.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Ma Kalulu.


----------



## Andris (20 Dicembre 2020)

berardi indegno,fa l'azione con l'avversario davanti a terra


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Dicembre 2020)

Ma de zerbi che dice oggi?
La fa la corsa sul Milan?


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> L'Italia... il 2006... il 1972...
> 
> Concentriamoci sul campo e godiamoci questa squadra e questi atleti moderni, loro sì che hanno reagito al gol annullato senza scomporsi!
> Non diamoci alibi
> ...



personalmente non ho detto che il gol è buono ma che tu dica "perchè dovrebbero penalizzarci" la prendo come una trollata.
chiudo!


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Dicembre 2020)

Kalulu uguale uguale a Romagnoli


----------



## Jackdvmilan (20 Dicembre 2020)

Kalulu partita gagliardissima


----------



## Ragnet_7 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Il Sassuolo non è né il Parma, ne il Genoa, giocano a calcio e sono sempre pericolosi. E pensare che manca il loro miglior attaccante che è Caputo. Bisogna stare attenti.


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Il Sassuolo gioca molto bene comunque. 
La migliore che ho visto quest'anno.
Concedono troppo dietro.


----------



## Zenos (20 Dicembre 2020)

Bravo Tonali


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Dicembre 2020)

Che tiraccio leao, però calhanoglu prima poteva tirare lui da posizione migliore


----------



## sion (20 Dicembre 2020)

incredibile il fallo non fischiato a theo,malafede purissima


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma Kalulu.



Appunto. Prendiamo un bel 35 enne sempre rotto e bollito e mandiamo Kalulu in tribuna.

Mi sembra una mossa molto intelligente da fare.


----------



## Nevergiveup (20 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma de zerbi che dice oggi?
> La fa la corsa sul Milan?



Bè a me piace come allenatore..avesse la chance di allenare una rosa di livello secondo me farebbe bene.


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Dicembre 2020)

Kalulu è molto difficile da puntare, è rapido sulle gambe e pulito nei contrasti.


----------



## Andris (20 Dicembre 2020)

che noia questa gestione del rinvio del portiere,ma tira la palla davantiiiii
è la terza volta che dai la palla all'avversario


----------



## Ragnet_7 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Kalulu è molto difficile da puntare, è rapido sulle gambe e pulito nei contrasti.



E non dimentichiamo che ha 21 anni e 3 presenze in A.


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Dicembre 2020)

Donnarumma non si toglierà mai dalla testa questi immondi retropassaggi eh


----------



## Zenos (20 Dicembre 2020)

Bene primo tempo.


----------



## Andris (20 Dicembre 2020)

qui un pizzico di fortuna,sembrava andare in porta


----------



## Djerry (20 Dicembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> personalmente non ho detto che il gol è buono ma che tu dica "perchè dovrebbero penalizzarci" la prendo come una trollata.
> chiudo!



Leggendo tutto di un fiato...

_Quindi la Juve, che si fa sgamare persino per un esame di italiano, dopo 9 scudetti ha bisogno del decimo ed in piena pandemia si preoccupa di chiamare i capi degli arbitri per avvertire tutti i 4 addetti al VAR di ogni gara che questo Milan di Romagnoli col fondo birichino e con la UEFA cattiva va penalizzato fin dalla quinta giornata e quindi se solo c'è un fuorigioco millimetrico bisogna fermare il frame quando serve per annullare il gol e poi imporre a Sky e Dazn di mostrare l'immagine taroccata, ma nel contempo bisogna comunque assegnarci i rigori per non dare troppo nell'occhio ed evitare una nuova Calciopoli._

Mi par di capire che mi state dicendo questo 

Godiamoci questo 2-0 dai, inatteso nei modi e nella forma!


----------



## DavidGoffin (20 Dicembre 2020)

Il Sassuolo ci prova ma siamo bravi anche a difendere ragazzi, questo è un gran merito


----------



## Andris (20 Dicembre 2020)

inter 0-0 a fine primo tempo


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Bravissimi tutti!

Ci aspettamo di essere tonni in una mattanza, abbiamo controllato la partita finora.

Tutti bene. Menzione per 3 discussi: Kalulu, Diaz e Leao.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Dicembre 2020)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Bè a me piace come allenatore..avesse la chance di allenare una rosa di livello secondo me farebbe bene.



Non ho detto mica che non è capace, per carità. 
Ha un'idea di calcio qualitativa.


----------



## iceman. (20 Dicembre 2020)

Grande primo tempo...bene così.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Dicembre 2020)

Sarà che mi sta proprio sul ca... Ma Romagnoli è inferiore a Kalulu che dalla sua ha l'atleticità e magari in futuro anche il fisico


----------



## sion (20 Dicembre 2020)

attenzione altissima..questi non mollano mai e piu' di una volta quest anno hanno rimontato...ora entrera' pure boga che con noi fa il fenomeno


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non ho detto mica che non è capace, per carità.
> Ha un'idea di calcio qualitativa.



Te lo sei goduto intanto Leao? 

Si scherza eh lo sai.


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Dicembre 2020)

Male la gestione degli ultimi minuti. Il Sassuolo attacca eh, non ci mettono niente a riaprirla


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Dicembre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Donnarumma non si toglierà mai dalla testa questi immondi retropassaggi eh



Sbagliato uno su venti.
É migliorato tantissimo, anche il fatto di non doverne fare 500 a partita come con Montella, Gattuso e Giampaolo, aiuta.


----------



## braungioxe (20 Dicembre 2020)

Per le leggi di equilibrio dell'universo l'inter dovrebbe finire in pareggio visto la vittoria immeritata con il napoli


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Appunto. Prendiamo un bel 35 enne sempre rotto e bollito e mandiamo Kalulu in tribuna.
> 
> Mi sembra una mossa molto intelligente da fare.



ma anche simakan che serve a questo punto? prendine uno per romagnoli piuttosto.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Dicembre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Male la gestione degli ultimi minuti. Il Sassuolo attacca eh, non ci mettono niente a riaprirla



Non é che abbiamo il Torino contro, questi giocano.


----------



## Tobi (20 Dicembre 2020)

Kalulu sta facendo vedere delle ottime qualità. Ovvio che abbiamo comunque bisogno di qualcosa in difesa perchè Kjaer non è eterno e purtroppo i suoi infortuni li ha, Romagnoli è un mediocre, Gabbia difensore da compitino. Con Musacchio e Duarte pronti ad essere sbolognati avremmo: Kjaer Romagnoli Kalulu Gabbia in ordine gerarchico. A questo punto cerchiamo di prendere un top in difesa ragionando che la difesa del futuro potrebbe essere Top player + Kalulu come titolari


----------



## bmb (20 Dicembre 2020)

Bellissimo primo tempo. I ragazzi stanno rispondendo alla grande, mentalmente ci sono eccome. Bisogna marcare meglio Berardo perché i pericoli nascono tutti da lui. Anche oggi paghiamo il debito con la sfortuna. Altro gol annullato per fuorigioco di 1 mm. Tralasciando il fatto che certi episodi lo vanno a cercare solo quando gli fa comodo.


----------



## Djerry (20 Dicembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non é che abbiamo il Torino contro, questi giocano.



Dici bene, mi aspetto comunque tanta sofferenza nel secondo tempo e molti minuti sotto pressione come raramente ci è successo in questi mesi.

Magari sarò smentito, ma per me non finirà mai e poi mai 0-2 questa partita.


----------



## Kaw (20 Dicembre 2020)

Dobbiamo continuare a spingere, se andiamo avanti diamo sempre l'idea di fare male


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Dicembre 2020)

Bene così ragazzi. 
Delle volte troppo bassi ma ci sta.
Il gol lampo è stata una scossa. 
Kalulu soffre i corpo a corpo aerei in area ma si muove bene con la linea e nell'1vs1 palla a terra si postura bene. 
Tonali centrocampista superiore. 

A me piace pure Diaz nonostante sia disprezzato da tanti qua , rispetto le idee di tutti. 
Obiettivamente fisicamente è poca roba ma palla al piede ha tecnica sopra la media.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Appunto. Prendiamo un bel 35 enne sempre rotto e bollito e mandiamo Kalulu in tribuna.
> 
> Mi sembra una mossa molto intelligente da fare.



Un nuovo difensore serve anche solo per liberarci di Romagnoli, poi può anche essere giovane se è forte, Kalulu oggi sta facendo benissimo, veramente, ma deve poter crescere con calma come Tonali, non potrà essere titolare ogni partita. Invece noi abbiamo bisogno di un titolare fisso che panchini Romagnoli (che fa una partita buona ogni tre).


----------



## Solo (20 Dicembre 2020)

Bene così dai. Primo tempo molto positivo. Vediamo di non fare cacchiate che abbiamo la partita in mano.


----------



## jumpy65 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> E non dimentichiamo che ha 21 anni e 3 presenze in A.



Ne ha 20 compiuti a giugno


----------



## Lambro (20 Dicembre 2020)

sion ha scritto:


> attenzione altissima..questi non mollano mai e piu' di una volta quest anno hanno rimontato...ora entrera' pure boga che con noi fa il fenomeno



Soprattutto Caputo, visto che Defrel come previsto è risultato completamente inesistente.
Sarà durissima e secondo me non abbiamo per nulla vinto ,si deve ripartire assolutissimamente dallo 0 a 0.

Loro giocano bene , arrivano sempre pericolosamente al limite dell'area, gli manca appunto Caputo che ora vedrete entra.

Noi clamorosi, a tratti devastanti, il gol annullato di Leao/Calhanoglu per un 3 centimetri è da bidonde dell'immondizia nel cuore.

Ma vado piano a fare i complimenti per la tremenda paura di prenderlo nel fiulo.

Ps il portoghese contro squadre aperte che giocano e si sbilanciano può fare veramente molto male se attivato nel modo corretto.
E' una pantera.
Ma non gli van dati i palloni allaIbra come han fatto varie volte, non li sa ripulire non li sa spizzare, Ferrari se lo maggna.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Leggendo tutto di un fiato...
> 
> _Quindi la Juve, che si fa sgamare persino per un esame di italiano, dopo 9 scudetti ha bisogno del decimo ed in piena pandemia si preoccupa di chiamare i capi degli arbitri per avvertire tutti i 4 addetti al VAR di ogni gara che questo Milan di Romagnoli col fondo birichino e con la UEFA cattiva va penalizzato fin dalla quinta giornata e quindi se solo c'è un fuorigioco millimetrico bisogna fermare il frame quando serve per annullare il gol e poi imporre a Sky e Dazn di mostrare l'immagine taroccata, ma nel contempo bisogna comunque assegnarci i rigori per non dare troppo nell'occhio ed evitare una nuova Calciopoli._
> 
> ...



senza dubbio si, ma non c'è mica bisogno che chiami tutti. ad inizio anno tutti gli arbitri sanno quel che devono fare. ma se credi alle fate allora ok!


----------



## rossonero71 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Giochiamo meglio già detto varie volte quando riusciamo ad appoggiarci al gioco avversario perché non siamo obbligati a fare la partita, ma ci appogiamo sugli lasciati.

Sassuolo 70% possesso 0 gol noi 30% 2 gol.


----------



## Pit96 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Molto bene fino ad ora. Peccato solo per il gol annullato perché era una bellissima azione. Finalmente abbiamo capito che con un attaccante davanti (e Rebic non lo è) è più semplice fare gol. 
Ora però attenzione massima, perché il Sassuolo è in grado di rimontare le partite, lo ha già dimostrato più volte. Se riuscissimo a mettere dentro il terzo gol sarebbe perfetto


----------



## braungioxe (20 Dicembre 2020)

Kalulu centrale solo se ha un colosso al fianco, il sassuolo non ha centravanti, quindi oggi se la gioca sulla velocità e anticipi,a genoa ha sofferto con destro...


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Te lo sei goduto intanto Leao?
> 
> Si scherza eh lo sai.



a te è piaciuto???


----------



## Djerry (20 Dicembre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Soprattutto Caputo, visto che Defrel come previsto è risultato completamente inesistente.



Ed aggiungo, problema chiaro del Sassuolo ed errore di De Zerbi, perché la partita col Genoa ha evidenziato che se c'è un modo per mettere in difficoltà Kalulu e la nostra difesa è mettere qualche palla alta sfruttando i limiti strutturali che hanno i centrali.


----------



## iceman. (20 Dicembre 2020)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Giochiamo meglio già detto varie volte quando riusciamo ad appoggiarci al gioco avversario perché non siamo obbligati a fare la partita, ma ci appogiamo sugli lasciati.
> 
> Sassuolo 70% possesso 0 gol noi 30% 2 gol.



Godo, speriamo facciano 99 % e ne prendano altri 2.


----------



## Trumpusconi (20 Dicembre 2020)

Appunti sparsi dopo il primo tempo 

- Si vede che ci troviamo a nostro agio anche senza i titolari con squadre che provano a imporre il proprio gioco e non si arroccano dietro.
Questa è un'OTTIMA notizia per gli scontri di pregio che ci attendono... 
- Theo Hernandez non solo ad oggi è il miglior terzino (non specifico destro o sinistro, non serve) del mondo, ma ha una progressione e una potenza pura che io ho visto solo in Weah, Mbappè, Bale. 
Ma forse solo il Gallese dei bei tempi è un metro di paragone adeguato.
Non escluderei che la carriera di Theo lo portasse a pascolare in attacco... 
- Leao quando schierato punta rompe le partite. Vedere rebic al suo posto invece rompe... le palle. 
- Saelemakers me lo porterei dietro anche al cesso. Giocatore che chiunque si intenda di calcio capisci che ha scritto addosso "equilibratore fondamentale". Una pugna incredibile, ha quella famosa "garra charrua" dell'infame che corre, fa a sportellate, ringhia su ogni pallone ed è li pronto a metterla. A destra deve giocare assolutamente lui, perchè con lui in campo il milan svolta ben più che con i buonissimi Hauge e Brahim (oggi molto molto bene, tecnica abbagliante e in netta crescita, ma forse più da ultimi 30 minuti. da riscattare senza dubbio alcuno).
- Tonali cresce, e lo fa benissimo. Ancora qualche sbavatura ma la stoffa è da futuro dominatore. 
- Calabria è diventato grande. 
- MASTERCLASS assoluta di Kalulu oggi. Sentivo critiche dopo il Genoa, ma la verità è che questo è alla quinta (mi pare, se non quarta) partita al milan e finora a parte la scorsa non ha praticamente mai sbagliato nulla.
Ha i tempi di anticipo perfetti e un ottimo senso della posizione, non fa mai fallo.
Per diventare grande gli serve esperienza, infatti non è un caso che paghi sulle palle inattive e dove serve lasciare il fioretto e andare di spranga.
Ma diventerà sicuramente un grande difensore.

Ora testa al secondo tempo, niente distrazioni, vincere oggi è fondamentale visti i due scontri diretti.


----------



## Ambrole (20 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Bene così ragazzi.
> Delle volte troppo bassi ma ci sta.
> Il gol lampo è stata una scossa.
> Kalulu soffre i corpo a corpo aerei in area ma si muove bene con la linea e nell'1vs1 palla a terra si postura bene.
> ...



Tecnicamente uno come Diaz non lo vediamo da tempo. Come dici giustamente tu, fisicamente è quello che è, ma fa le cose che fanno solo i fuori classe


----------



## bmb (20 Dicembre 2020)

Onestamente alcuni nostri episodi al VAR sono da ufficio indagini. E poi mi viene anche da pensare che sia Theo che Kessie (entrambi diffidati come sapete) dovranno essere ammoniti solo col Benevento perché sinceramente tutti e due hanno fatto un'entrata che l'ammonizione era meritata.


----------



## rossonero71 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Abbiamo superato pochissime volte il centrocampo con questa maledetta costruzione dal basso, oltre a metterci in pericolo.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Dicembre 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Te lo sei goduto intanto Leao?
> 
> Si scherza eh lo sai.



Ma che leao sia forte a campo aperto lo sai tu e lo so io.
Le difficoltà del ragazzo sono altre e sappiamo quali. 
Ad ogni modo sai che mi piace parlare di calcio e anche in modo tecnico e approfondito ma i ragazzi li tifo sempre ,come tifo la maglia .
Non vado in cerca di battaglie ideologiche e non spero in risultati che avvalorino le mie tesi. 
Sono milanista, non opinionista.
Ad ogni modo l'ultima settimana ho avuto un pessimismo cosmico leopardiano , lo ammetto. 
Ma purtroppo non ho mandato giù le mille avversità del fato. 
Dovrei essere più equilibrato ma sono un tifoso, non un prete.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Soprattutto Caputo, visto che Defrel come previsto è risultato completamente inesistente.
> Sarà durissima e secondo me non abbiamo per nulla vinto ,si deve ripartire assolutissimamente dallo 0 a 0.
> 
> Loro giocano bene , arrivano sempre pericolosamente al limite dell'area, gli manca appunto Caputo che ora vedrete entra.
> ...



Sottoscrivo in Toto

Adesso inizia un’altra partita. Ci schiacceranno e sará dura.


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Dicembre 2020)

Perché entra krunic?


----------



## dottor Totem (20 Dicembre 2020)

Oggi bravo Pioli e Kalulu che non sarà un centrale difensivo ma le potenzialità sono alte e la differenza con Romagnoli non è così netta.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Dicembre 2020)

bmb ha scritto:


> Onestamente alcuni nostri episodi al VAR sono da ufficio indagini. E poi mi viene anche da pensare che sia Theo che Kessie (entrambi diffidati come sapete) dovranno essere ammoniti solo col Benevento perché sinceramente tutti e due hanno fatto un'entrata che l'ammonizione era meritata.



Se sono intelligenti si fanno ammonire apposta con la Lazio, saltando il Benevento ed essendo poi pronti per i gobbi.

E se non riescono a farsi ammonire con la Lazio Pioli semplicemente non deve convocarli per Benevento, quella possiamo vincerla anche senza di loro.


----------



## Lambro (20 Dicembre 2020)

Dentro Krunic chi esce santiddio chi esce santiddio.
Tonali per infortunio

Voglio morire


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Dicembre 2020)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Tecnicamente uno come Diaz non lo vediamo da tempo. Come dici giustamente tu, fisicamente è quello che è, ma fa le cose che fanno solo i fuori classe



Pare un bimbo buttato in campo tra i grandi ma che tocca palla meglio dei grandi.


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Dicembre 2020)

Ma dai che cambio è, per prevenzione da una botta.


----------



## sion (20 Dicembre 2020)

krunic,finita


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Dicembre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Dentro Krunic chi esce santiddio chi esce santiddio.
> Tonali per infortunio
> 
> Voglio morire



Azz...
Ma una tranquilli mai??
Una santo dio.
Una.


----------



## Pit96 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Dentro Krunic al posto di Tonali 
Ci mancava solo questa. Non ne va bene mai una, mai una. 
Ora sarà durissima, non dura. Tonali stava pure facendo una signora partita


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Dicembre 2020)

Secondo Peppino Di Stefano solo una botta per Sandro e cambio solo precauzionale... 
Sarà un secondo tempo durissimo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Dicembre 2020)

Occhio che nel Sassuolo entra Caputo. Sarà difficile


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Dicembre 2020)

Possono non rompersi per dieci minuti?


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Dicembre 2020)

entra krunic, voglio piangere. 

spero per sandrino niente di grave.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Dicembre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Perché entra krunic?



Piccoli problemi fisici per Tonali


----------



## Swaitak (20 Dicembre 2020)

quantità di inrfotuni assurda


----------



## Pungiglione (20 Dicembre 2020)

Buonissimo primo tempo, ho paura per krunic adesso, speriamo bene


----------



## Lambro (20 Dicembre 2020)

A quanto è quotata una boiata da parte di Krunic?
Brutto cambio, stava giocando benissimo il Sandrino


----------



## Djerry (20 Dicembre 2020)

Decisivi i primi 10 minuti di Krunic (per limitare i danni eh).
Perché è un emotivo, se prende fiducia all'inizio magari va un po' meno peggio.

Servono almeno 3 gol per vincere.


----------



## iceman. (20 Dicembre 2020)

Occhio a Ciccio caputo eh


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Dicembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Piccoli problemi fisici per Tonali



Secondo Di Stefano non è niente di che, ma con Bennacer fuori e kessie in diffida ci vuole cautela.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> entra krunic, voglio piangere.
> 
> spero per sandrino niente di grave.



Non quotata la vittoria 3-2mdel Sassuolo, colpevole Krunic e la nuova prioritá sul mercato diventa il quarto centrale.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Decisivi i primi 10 minuti di Krunic (per limitare i danni eh).
> Perché è un emotivo, se prende fiducia all'inizio magari va un po' meno peggio.
> 
> Servono almeno 3 gol per vincere.



Lo penso anche io, loro 2 c’è li fanno


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Dicembre 2020)

Orco Diaz ancora in campo? Strano normalmente esce sempre al 45


----------



## Hellscream (20 Dicembre 2020)

Si è rotto pure Tonali? A momenti possiamo giocare direttamente con la primavera.


----------



## Zenos (20 Dicembre 2020)

Krunic rallenta l'azione


----------



## Zenos (20 Dicembre 2020)

Ingordo diaz


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Secondo Peppino Di Stefano solo una botta per Sandro e cambio solo precauzionale...
> Sarà un secondo tempo durissimo.



non mi pare il momento di fare un cambio precauzionale sinceramente


----------



## DavidGoffin (20 Dicembre 2020)

Che capra Diaz c'era Leao da solo la chiudevamo


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Diaz doveva passarla, mi ricorda Suso.


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Dicembre 2020)

Dai Brahim, terzo gol divorato...
C'era Leao da mandare in porta.


----------



## admin (20 Dicembre 2020)

Mitt a Hauge


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Dicembre 2020)

Che palle sto Orco è tiraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## iceman. (20 Dicembre 2020)

E passalaaaaaaaaa che palle questo....vuole entrare in rete col pallone..


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Dicembre 2020)

Maledetto nano, passa!


----------



## Djerry (20 Dicembre 2020)

Se sei 167 cm, non puoi non leggere quel due contro uno e non trovare il tempo per servire Leao.


----------



## Zenos (20 Dicembre 2020)

La spinta su Saele?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Ha già cotto i roglioni lo gnomo veneziano Diaz.


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Dicembre 2020)

Sassuolo molto pericoloso


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Se sei 167 cm, non puoi non leggere quel due contro uno e non trovare il tempo per servire Leao.



È un veneziano, l’antitesi di ciò che ci serve.


----------



## iceman. (20 Dicembre 2020)

Quanto soffriamo mamma mia, sono partiti a razzo..e krunic ha già rotto con questi retropassaggi


----------



## Andris (20 Dicembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Sbagliato uno su venti.
> É migliorato tantissimo, anche il fatto di non doverne fare 500 a partita come con Montella, Gattuso e Giampaolo, aiuta.



ne ha sbagliati 5 solo oggi pomeriggio,dall'ultimo è nata azione pericolosa


----------



## Djerry (20 Dicembre 2020)

Difensivamente però due buone chiusure di Krunic.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Io valuterei di mettere Dalot per Diaz e aggiungere uno in difesa dal lato di Theo.

Ma adesso dobbiamo fare 15’ co grande testa e cuore e non farli avvicinare


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Dicembre 2020)

Giocata senza senso di theo qua.

Quando cerchiamo di uscire dagli attacchi del Sassuolo con palla al piede andiamo sempre in difficoltà


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Dicembre 2020)

Ma no basta buttare cosi i contropiedi


----------



## Djerry (20 Dicembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Io valuterei di mettere Dalot per Diaz e aggiungere uno in difesa dal lato di Theo.
> 
> Ma adesso dobbiamo fare 15’ co grande testa e cuore e non farli avvicinare



Però al momento non rinuncerei all'opzione di fare il terzo, che ha le stesse (alte) probabilità di accadere del loro gol.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Intanto goal di Hakimi. Dobbiamo assolutamente vincere.


----------



## admin (20 Dicembre 2020)

Ma quanti ce ne sono in giro di sto Traorè?!

Saranno tutti imparentati??


----------



## Andris (20 Dicembre 2020)

sfinter in vantaggio


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma quanti ce ne sono in giro di sto Traorè?!
> 
> Saranno tutti imparentati??



Mi sembra quello del padre fasullo


----------



## iceman. (20 Dicembre 2020)

Anche Calabria rotto?


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Dicembre 2020)

Subiremo gol su uno di questi retropassaggi, scommetteci pure


----------



## admin (20 Dicembre 2020)

Occhio che ci stiamo abbassando troppo


----------



## Andris (20 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma quanti ce ne sono in giro di sto Traorè?!
> 
> Saranno tutti imparentati??



poligamia musulmana


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Comunque i nostri appena prendono una botta e o si infortunano o quasi. C’è qualcosa che non va, è evidente.


----------



## iceman. (20 Dicembre 2020)

Che sofferenza mamma mia..


----------



## Hellscream (20 Dicembre 2020)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Intanto goal di Hakimi. Dobbiamo assolutamente vincere.



Ma figurati, dovevano non vincere con lo Spezia? Dai.


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Dicembre 2020)

Abbiamo rinunciato completamente ad attaccare, bah


----------



## Hellscream (20 Dicembre 2020)

Non passiamo più il centrocampo...


----------



## iceman. (20 Dicembre 2020)

Pure l'inter che palle vince


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Dicembre 2020)

Hauge per diaz


----------



## iceman. (20 Dicembre 2020)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ma figurati, dovevano non vincere con lo Spezia? Dai.



Potrebbero anche perdere qualche punto eh, ma le vincono tutte.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Dicembre 2020)

Finalmente Hauge


----------



## iceman. (20 Dicembre 2020)

Leao di testa è proprio negato eh


----------



## Djerry (20 Dicembre 2020)

La chiave per attaccarli era stata la doppia punta, con Diaz vicino a Leao ed anzi a volte anche più avanzato.

Così, tornando al 4231 col turco in mezzo, ufficialmente dichiariamo di voler ripartire da dietro con la corsa e la palla, ma non più di cercare la profondità che era stata decisiva.

A me non piacciono queste rinunce programmatiche col rischio di schiacciarci dietro, ma sperem.


----------



## Hellscream (20 Dicembre 2020)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Potrebbero anche perdere qualche punto eh, ma le vincono tutte.



Lo so, infatti sono convinto che quei 4 dannati punti con Parma e Genoa li rimpiangeremo amaramente.


----------



## Andris (20 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Comunque i nostri appena prendono una botta e o si infortunano o quasi. C’è qualcosa che non va, è evidente.



#timetoinvestigate


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Dicembre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Hauge per diaz



era ora.

leao anche non riesce a tenere na palla oh.


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Dicembre 2020)

Ma vogliamo rilanciarla sta palla ogni tanto?


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Dicembre 2020)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Pure l'inter che palle vince



vebbè, quello lo devo per scontato dai, è già tanto se non finisce in goleada.


----------



## Andris (20 Dicembre 2020)

il genoa va a perdere a benevento,dopo il parma ieri


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Dicembre 2020)

Ed ecco il cartellino scientifico per Kessie.


----------



## Andris (20 Dicembre 2020)

ecco il giallo a Kessie


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Dicembre 2020)

E figuriamoci se non ammoniva kessie, maiale


----------



## iceman. (20 Dicembre 2020)

Non giochiamo più praticamente.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Ammonito Kessie, con la Lazio avremo Krunic, ottimo.


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Dicembre 2020)

ecco che arrivano le ammonizioni chirurgiche. 

dal replay non lo tocca neanche, salta a vuoto.


----------



## iceman. (20 Dicembre 2020)

Tonali-Krunic contro la lazio, brividi.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Kessie non lo tocca, ma viene squalificato.


----------



## Djerry (20 Dicembre 2020)

Contattati Desailly e Albertini per la partita con la Lazio, perché Ambrosini e Gattuso sono già impegnati.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Dicembre 2020)

Ma che ammonizione è? Vabe togliamoci il pensiero


----------



## Hellscream (20 Dicembre 2020)

Eccola lì l'ammonizione!

Maledetti ********


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Dicembre 2020)

Ammonizione in pura malafede


----------



## Zenos (20 Dicembre 2020)

Ammonito kessie. Tra i tanti ci tolgono l'unico diffidato. Ma non bisogna pensare male...


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Dicembre 2020)

comunque a me piace anche una squadra umile che non concede spazi... meglio che vedere i 2 tiri 2 gol del parma.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Dicembre 2020)

Con la Lazio con il solo Krunic centrocampista..


----------



## Zenos (20 Dicembre 2020)

Ecco krunic


----------



## Andris (20 Dicembre 2020)

purtroppo è importante e non lo toglie neanche sul 2-0 nella ripresa


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma che leao sia forte a campo aperto lo sai tu e lo so io.
> Le difficoltà del ragazzo sono altre e sappiamo quali.
> Ad ogni modo sai che mi piace parlare di calcio e anche in modo tecnico e approfondito ma i ragazzi li tifo sempre ,come tifo la maglia .
> Non vado in cerca di battaglie ideologiche e non spero in risultati che avvalorino le mie tesi.
> ...



Ma mica è un'accusa dai, non ti difendere. 

Godiamoci questa squadra, al di là dei risultati le prestazioni sono un piacere per gli occhi.

Leao diventerà uno dei giocatori più forti del mondo, lo sai come la penso.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Dicembre 2020)

Krunic ci dà un assaggio della sua partita con la Lazio


----------



## Djerry (20 Dicembre 2020)

I primi 20' di Krunic sono stati però più che incoraggianti, specie difensivamente.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Tutte le volte che Leao é in uno contro uno sulla sinistra si crea un pericolo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Dicembre 2020)

Occhio che pure Theo è diffidato eh


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Dicembre 2020)

Romangoli ma che fa col tacco


----------



## Zenos (20 Dicembre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Occhio che pure Theo è diffidato eh



Il prossimo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Dicembre 2020)

Questa squadra comunque ha due palle grosse così, resiste a tutto e tutti.

Massima stima, finalmente torno ad essere orgoglioso della mia squadra.


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Dicembre 2020)

sempre sti angoli sul primo palo tirati rasoterra.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Dicembre 2020)

sti sassuolesi sono proprio come i ladri. falsi uguale


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Dicembre 2020)

Altra giocata senza senso di theo. È la seconda in questo secondo tempo


----------



## Zenos (20 Dicembre 2020)

Non possiamo sbagliare questi contropiedi


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Dicembre 2020)

In contropiede Theo prova l’assist filtrante per Romagnoli.

Coraggio o incoscienza?


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Dicembre 2020)

Cosa si è mangiato saele diamine


----------



## Walker (20 Dicembre 2020)

Maledetti al primo fallo giallo per Kessie


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Dicembre 2020)

Madonna cosa ci siamo mangiati...


----------



## markjordan (20 Dicembre 2020)

ma stoppala
azzoooo


----------



## Djerry (20 Dicembre 2020)

Il giorno in cui Saele farà anche questi gol, non lo considererò più un chimico dodicesimo uomo.


----------



## DavidGoffin (20 Dicembre 2020)

Saleemakers ogni tanto sbanana che è un piacere


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Dicembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Questa squadra comunque ha due palle grosse così, resiste a tutto e tutti.
> 
> Massima stima, finalmente torno ad essere orgoglioso della mia squadra.



Pensavo che dopo la ricaduta di Ibra sarebbero caduti tutti nell'abisso, invece vogliono rendere Dio Ibra orgoglioso


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Salmonstriker ha due Rowenta al posto dei piedi.


----------



## sion (20 Dicembre 2020)

ennesimo gol su rigore per l inter...poi ce la menano a noi


----------



## Hellscream (20 Dicembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sti sassuolesi sono proprio come i ladri. falsi uguale



Lo stavo pensando anche io, hanno lo stesso atteggiamento. Vogliono scalzare l'Atalanta nella classifica di miglior succursale


----------



## Swaitak (20 Dicembre 2020)

per Saele ci vuole il bagno nel fiume raddrizzatore come per Frank


----------



## Djerry (20 Dicembre 2020)

Questa non solo è una grande parata in quanto tale, ma soprattutto in passato aveva avuto problemi su questo tipo di tiri.


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Dicembre 2020)

Mamma mia Krunic......


----------



## Zenos (20 Dicembre 2020)

Che ha fatto krunic?


----------



## markjordan (20 Dicembre 2020)

krunic va .............. ooooooooooooo


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Dicembre 2020)

mamma sto krunic che sciagura.


----------



## Tobi (20 Dicembre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Con la Lazio con il solo Krunic centrocampista..



metterei Calha nei due di centrocampo. Non si puo giocare con Krunocoso


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Bravissimo Kalulu ancora.


----------



## admin (20 Dicembre 2020)

Bravo Hauge


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Dicembre 2020)

Buon tiro di Hauge


----------



## Djerry (20 Dicembre 2020)

Tobi ha scritto:


> metterei Calha nei due di centrocampo. Non si puo giocare con Krunocoso



Cosa che per altro già sta succedendo adesso, perché di fatto Krunic fa solo presenza difensiva, nel giro palla si abbassa sempre Hakan perché il bosniaco è proprio impresentabile.


----------



## iceman. (20 Dicembre 2020)

Non ne abbiamo più comunque.


----------



## Zenos (20 Dicembre 2020)

Castillegno


----------



## markjordan (20 Dicembre 2020)

Tobi ha scritto:


> metterei Calha nei due di centrocampo. Non si puo giocare con Krunocoso


idem
vediamo le palle di pioli


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Dicembre 2020)

C’é da dire che Pioli, molto raramente fa cambi difensivi.


----------



## Zenos (20 Dicembre 2020)

Tobi ha scritto:


> metterei Calha nei due di centrocampo. Non si puo giocare con Krunocoso



Io metterei kalulu in mezzo stile desailly.


----------



## iceman. (20 Dicembre 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Cosa che per altro già sta succedendo adesso, perché di fatto Krunic fa solo presenza difensiva, nel giro palla si abbassa sempre Hakan perché il bosniaco è proprio impresentabile.



Direi che oltre al difensore e all'attaccante manca un centrocampista.


----------



## DavidGoffin (20 Dicembre 2020)

Quindi mercoledì senza Tonali senza Kessie senza Bennacer bah scommetto che l'Inter passeggerà


----------



## Hellscream (20 Dicembre 2020)

Sti qua ci hanno già giocato contro i loro padroni? Perché sarà molto curioso di vederla quella partita.


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Dicembre 2020)

Tobi ha scritto:


> metterei Calha nei due di centrocampo. Non si puo giocare con Krunocoso



completamente d'accordo.


----------



## DavidGoffin (20 Dicembre 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Io metterei kalulu in mezzo stile desailly.


L' ho pensato anch'io, ma dietro? Tornasse Kjaer sarebbe da fare


----------



## Ambrole (20 Dicembre 2020)

Ogni giocata di leao crea un occasione gol, 5 palloni toccati
Un gol
Un assist annullato
Un ammonizione a Berardi
Saele davanti alla.porta
Tiro hauge

Pazzesco


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Basta giocare con questo ordine e questa organizzazione difensiva e le partite le vinciamo.

Basta che cerchiamo equilibrio e intelligenza nelle fasi della partita, quello che non abbiamo avuto nelle ultime giocate.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Leao é cotto, ma ogni tanto da l’idea di essere onnipotente.


----------



## Djerry (20 Dicembre 2020)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Direi che oltre al difensore e all'attaccante manca un centrocampista.



Certo che 3 su 3....

Se erano fuori Pirlo, Gattuso ed Ambrosini contemporaneamente, anche all'epoca si faceva dura.

Per altro più ancora di Hakan si poteva adattare Gabbia in mezzo, ma puntualmente pure lui ko


----------



## braungioxe (20 Dicembre 2020)

Mercoledi mediana con krunic e pioli


----------



## Igniorante (20 Dicembre 2020)

Leao ha una tecnica nei piedi superiore al 98% del resto della Serie A, esclusi Ibra e CR7


----------



## Swaitak (20 Dicembre 2020)

molto bene Leao oggi ,come esce


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Dicembre 2020)

Leao pettina il pallone in stile calcio a 5


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Leao se sta bene fisicamente è uno spettacolo


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Dicembre 2020)

Brr graziati qua, hauge e kessie totalmente sorpresi


----------



## Andris (20 Dicembre 2020)

belle statuine su questa azione,meno male


----------



## iceman. (20 Dicembre 2020)

Hauge è una capra tatticamente


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Dicembre 2020)

si è fatto male chala ?


----------



## iceman. (20 Dicembre 2020)

Dai dai è quasi fatta.


----------



## iceman. (20 Dicembre 2020)

Ma che punizione è?


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Ecco traore è un giocatore perfetto per questo Milan. Ha tutte le caratteristiche per giocare bene da noi.
Peccato sia dei gobbi in pratica.


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Dicembre 2020)

Occhio a sta punizione.......


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Dicembre 2020)

Non è finita occhio. Boga salta tutti che è un piacere...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Boga quando ti punta é pericoloso


----------



## iceman. (20 Dicembre 2020)

Sto boga uff


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Se passiamo questa punizione é fatta


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Dicembre 2020)

Gol Sassuolo figuriamoci


----------



## iceman. (20 Dicembre 2020)

occhio a berardi


----------



## Zenos (20 Dicembre 2020)

Ecc


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Dicembre 2020)

Ovviamente.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Se passiamo questa punizione é fatta



Eccolo


----------



## iceman. (20 Dicembre 2020)

Assurdo che ****...


----------



## Zenos (20 Dicembre 2020)

La pareggiano


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Dicembre 2020)

Questi maledetti con L'Inda inutili epr 90 minuti


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Dicembre 2020)

Sto faccia di m


----------



## iceman. (20 Dicembre 2020)

Che cessazzo hauge


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Dicembre 2020)

Entrato malissimo Hauge, sto gol è sulla sua coscienza.


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Dicembre 2020)

Gestione pessima del secondo tempo in ogni caso. Gioca solo il Sassuolo


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Dicembre 2020)

Hauge ma prenditi la palla in faccia


----------



## Swaitak (20 Dicembre 2020)

funk


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Dicembre 2020)

dai hauge ma vai a quel paese su


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Hauge, cavolo, stai li


----------



## Djerry (20 Dicembre 2020)

Questa è disorganizzazione da squadretta (limitatamente alla situazione speciale).

Gigio stava dimenandosi un secondo prima del fischio per sistemare qualcosa in barriera.

Ed Hauge fa una roba che nemmeno sui fiordi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Hauge aveva paura di rovinarsi il faccino, povera stella.


----------



## Andris (20 Dicembre 2020)

barriera inaccettabile,non può passare quella palla
goal da questa pippa che non ci segnava più da anni


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Dicembre 2020)

Sia hauge che Diaz sono acerbi comunque


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Dicembre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Gestione pessima del secondo tempo in ogni caso. Gioca solo il Sassuolo



A me é piaciuto tanto invece, certo che il risultato finale fará sentenza


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Dicembre 2020)

Krunic è sempre più inutile di come lo ricordavo.
Giocare in 10 è più vantaggioso.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Dicembre 2020)

Hauge ha preso solo insulti da quando è entrato rotfl


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Dicembre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Gestione pessima del secondo tempo in ogni caso. Gioca solo il Sassuolo



non sono d'accordo. non han mai tirato. la partita era in controllo. 

hauge va multato per questa cosa. ancora a girarsi per paura del pallone. ma vai dai.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Dicembre 2020)

De Zebrino contro di noi non poteva mettere quel cesso che ha regalato due gol all'Inter ovviamente


----------



## Tobi (20 Dicembre 2020)

non finisce più


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Dicembre 2020)

Dopo Destro è la volta di questo, siamo proprio specialisti nel resuscitare i cessi avversari.


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Dicembre 2020)

Hauge sembra quasi in panico, sbaglia tutto


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Berardi, fossi in te mi rotolerei fino al 95’


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Ma buttatela in tribuna la palla diamine, siamo proprio dei pischelli.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Dicembre 2020)

Bravo Daniel.
I simulatori devono urlare di vero dolore fisico.
Berardi uomo di m.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Dicembre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Hauge sembra quasi in panico, sbaglia tutto



Ha paura che la palla l’abbia sfiorato e gli abbia segnato il faccino. 

Da lì il panico, povera stella.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Dicembre 2020)

Niente nessuno l'ha toccato, si rotola come un pezzo di sterco su piano inclinato


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Dicembre 2020)

Fischia o no questo gobbo?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Ma quanto dura daiii


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Dicembre 2020)

Intanto da Torino dicono si ad altri 10 minuti di recupero


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Dicembre 2020)

quanto odio berardi.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Dicembre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Hauge sembra quasi in panico, sbaglia tutto



Entrato malissimo, capita


----------



## Hellscream (20 Dicembre 2020)

Berardi che rotola in stile Dybala


----------



## Tobi (20 Dicembre 2020)

mi dite se è finita?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Spazzetelaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Djerry (20 Dicembre 2020)

Rinunciare a giocare può voler dire finire prosciugati così.

Però è vero che abbiamo rischiato molto meno del previsto, ed alla faccia mia sono bastati due gol per i tre punti


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Dicembre 2020)

Finitaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## markjordan (20 Dicembre 2020)

vergognosi loro
partita dominata
nessun pericolo nessuna azione da gol


----------



## Igniorante (20 Dicembre 2020)

Berardi uomo senza dignità.
Hauge male oggi, molto male.


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Dicembre 2020)

Finitaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Dicembre 2020)

godo mer*e. 

quanto godooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## DavidGoffin (20 Dicembre 2020)

Godo sassuolesi piccoli piccoli tornatevene a casa


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Grandissima vittoria!

Bravissimi tutti, anche Huage e Krunic!

Vittoria fondamentale!!!


----------



## Manchester2003!! (20 Dicembre 2020)

Maledetti Sassuolo Boys........speriamo retrocedano.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Piccoli gobbi maledetti andate a casaaa


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Partita perfetta rovinata da quel figlio di gran meretrice col fischietto. GRANDISSIMI RAGAZZI


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Dicembre 2020)

Godo, godo, godo, godo

Una vittoria col Sassuolo vale molto più di tre punti

Rotola nella fogna, Berardi di m


----------



## pisolo22 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Grande Vittoria senza mezza squadra titolare, andiamo!!!!


----------



## Anguus (20 Dicembre 2020)

Suka Berardi, suca e ingoia!


----------



## Manue (20 Dicembre 2020)

Tanta roba oggi...
sacrificio, grande spirito.


----------



## Swaitak (20 Dicembre 2020)

Grandissimi Ragazzi , GRANDISSIMI


----------



## mil77 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Grande vittoria


----------



## Anguus (20 Dicembre 2020)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Berardi uomo senza dignità.
> Hauge male oggi, molto male.



Entrato malissimo, distratto, sembrava sceso da un altro pianeta.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Dicembre 2020)

7 minuti alla juve per pareggiare han dato...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Rinunciare a giocare può voler dire finire prosciugati così.
> 
> Però è vero che abbiamo rischiato molto meno del previsto, ed alla faccia mia sono bastati due gol per i tre punti



Per me il periodo tra il 50’ e l’80’ dove loro non hanno combinato nulla é stato bellissimo.

Non pensavo saremmo riusciti a controllarli cosí bene con i ragazzi in campo.

Bravissimi


----------



## Andris (20 Dicembre 2020)

benissimo,teniamo dietro i cugini fino al mercato e diamo un segnale CHIARO alla proprietà


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Dicembre 2020)

Tre punti d'oro.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Ma che roba brutta ha fatto Hauge in barriera sul gol del Sassuolo?


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Dicembre 2020)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Entrato malissimo, capita



Ma non proprio male, aveva avuto una buona occasione. Dopo la dormita nell'occasione di boga (due minuti prima del gol) è completamente uscito di concentrazione


----------



## Hellscream (20 Dicembre 2020)

Dai De Zerbino, dicci su chi fai la corsa, dai su.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Grande risultato


----------



## Anguus (20 Dicembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> 7 minuti alla juve per pareggiare han dato...



Gestione arbitrale vergognosa anche oggi! I mafiosi si stanno dando da fare


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Dicembre 2020)

bravissimi tutti, sti ragazzi stanno dando l'anima nonostante le mille difficoltà.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Dicembre 2020)

Ripeto, squadra con le palle. Erano anni e anni che non vedevo testicoli fumanti in campo.


----------



## Wetter (20 Dicembre 2020)

3 Punti pesantissimi viste le assenze,ora andrebbe bene anche un pari con Lazio (visto che mancherà anche Kessie)


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Niente nessuno l'ha toccato, si rotola come un pezzo di sterco su piano inclinato


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Dicembre 2020)

in culo bas.tardi.

Sei minuti al sassuolo pur di farli recuperare.

In culooooooooooooo!!!

Figli di roia in culoooooooooooooooo!!! 

Tutto, tutto, tutto fino in fondo, fino ad arrivare in gola!!!

Dovete ingoiare tutto, tutto, tuttoooooooooo!!!


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Dicembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ripeto, squadra con le palle. Erano anni e anni che non vedevo testicoli fumanti in campo.



A me il secondo tempo ha fatto proprio schifo. Questa partita poteva e doveva essere chiusa prima. Ha giocato solo il Sassuolo. Abbiamo vinto facendo una fatica immonda


----------



## Lambro (20 Dicembre 2020)

SIIIIII!!!!!

Che sofferenza incredibile, ma perchè ma perchè.

Grandissimi i ragazzi, una sfortuna incredibile sia nel gol annullato sia nell'autorete di Hauge.

Piu' forti della sfortuna, più forti degli infortuni.

Tre punti non d'oro, di giada.

Ci sono le stimmate da top team in queste partite.

Oggi è cresciuto moltissimo Leao, che aveva uno sguardo diverso, che ha ciondolato pochissimo finalmente, che andava anche sottopalla ad aiutare i compagni, oggi la sua miglior partita in toto con noi , per me.

Con la Lazio avremo Krunic titolare, saranno dolori è chiaro, è veramente un giocatorino inutile, ancor peggio ovviamente in un ruolo non suo.

Ma lo dico? si potrà pure perdere chissene, per me i 3 punti di oggi sono una grandissima iniezione di fiducia, contro una squadra che ha fatto un gran bel palleggio.

Caputo completamente annullato è stata una grande sorpresa.

Bravo Pioli bravi tutti.


----------



## malos (20 Dicembre 2020)

Grandi tutti. Chiunque giochi al fianco del capitanino è sempre meglio di lui.


----------



## Kaw (20 Dicembre 2020)

Vittoria cruciale.
Inconcepibile che abbiamo mezza squadra fuori


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Dicembre 2020)

ingoiare e non sputare please, ingoiare e non sputare maledetti cani!!!


----------



## rossonero71 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Vittoria meritata, se riusciamo ad appogiarci al gioco altrui riusciamo a fare grandi cose...bene cosi.


----------



## Walker (20 Dicembre 2020)

Dove sono quelli che avevano previsto che stasera il Milan NON sarebbe stato più in testa?
Avanti, fuori e calare le braghe che una frustatina ci starebbe.


----------



## Djici (20 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> in culo bas.tardi.
> 
> Sei minuti al sassuolo pur di farli recuperare.
> 
> ...





A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> ingoiare e non sputare please, ingoiare e non sputare maledetti cani!!!


----------



## Milanoide (20 Dicembre 2020)

Bravi, ma alcuni dettagli da migliorare.
Hauge tutta la fase difensiva la fa sempre un po' molle.
Leao deve essere più continuo ed in fase di ripartenza avversaria non può dare le spalle agli avversari guardandoli a malapena.

Kessie immenso. Peccato per l'ammonizione.
Kalulu altro potenziale da affinare, ma non avendo il carattere vanesio di quello sopra, non avrà problemi.
Ennesimo crack della cricca di incompetenti ed inadeguati, secondo qualcuno...

Krunic non ha fatto danno, ma non si è visto molto.

Bene, bene Chalanoglu.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Dicembre 2020)

bella partita niente da dire e dominata tatticamente.
alla fine stavolta ha avuto ragione pioli con diaz. 

leao meglio nel 2o. purtroppo con lui punta vivi di lampi ma la partita non la puoi fare, non tiene un pallone. ha grandi lampi ma manca ancora tanto.


----------



## Ambrole (20 Dicembre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> A me il secondo tempo ha fatto proprio schifo. Questa partita poteva e doveva essere chiusa prima. Ha giocato solo il Sassuolo. Abbiamo vinto facendo una fatica immonda



Abbiano sofferto solo dall ottantanovesimo in poi, dopo quella punizione causata dalla solita maledetta gestione dal basso.
Grandissimi oggi.
Pensato per il giallo a kessie


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


>



Se ce la pareggiavano non so come avrei reagito, dico davvero.


----------



## unbreakable (20 Dicembre 2020)

3 punti ottimi su un campo non facile e con mezza squadra fuori..menzione speciale per kalulu mi è piaciuto veramente tanto oggi..
Ma bravi anche gli altri..chiedevo all attacco di aumentare le prestazioni ed ho avuto una risposta..


----------



## JoKeR (20 Dicembre 2020)

Ci gira tutto contro, compreso infortunio di Tonali e ammonizione no sense di Kessie.

MA SIAMO UNA SQUADRA, FINALMENTE.

Inutile che Massara dica che siamo competitivi: abbiamo finito, come sottolineato da Ambro, con il quarto centrale di difesa, il quarto centrale di cc e la terza scelta davanti.
Dobbiamo intervenire sul mercato e non illuderci della prestazione buona di Rafa, che a me piace, ma che ad oggi difficilmente riesce a fare il centravanti.
Potrà farlo, ma oggi ha sbagliato tanti movimenti e dovrà migliorare. E tempo ne abbiamo poco... insomma facciano bene le loro valutazioni e coprano qualche lacuna!!!

Pazzesco Mariani, che ha ammonito Kessie alla prima occasione.

Con la Lazio dobbiamo fare di tutto per non perderla, un punto sarà d'oro.. avevo chiesto 4 punti in 2 partite contro Sassuolo e Lazio, ora diventa più difficile senza il presidente.

PS: dite quello che volete, ma Krunic è un cancro. Anche oggi malissimo. 3 errori su 2 palle toccate. Benissimo Kalulu, forza tieni duro contro la Lazio!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Dicembre 2020)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Ci gira tutto contro, compreso infortunio di Tonali e ammonizione no sense di Kessie.
> 
> MA SIAMO UNA SQUADRA, FINALMENTE.
> 
> ...




E speriamo che il Verona faccia il suo dovere con la Sfinter. Non possono vincerne 7 di fila, dai.


----------



## JoKeR (20 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> E speriamo che il Verona faccia il suo dovere con la Sfinter.



Pazzesco, fuori anche Tonali.

Ma, come io e te avevamo detto tempo fa, almeno l'intervento a cc andava fatto, altrochè!!!!


----------



## MissRossonera (20 Dicembre 2020)

Come sempre un gol stupido lo abbiamo preso, ma in queste condizioni è una vittoria eroica. Però abbiamo dannatamente bisogno di rinforzi, è inutile che Massara neghi. 
P. S. Sull'ammonizione di Kessié non commento neanche...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Dicembre 2020)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Pazzesco, fuori anche Tonali.
> 
> Ma, come io e te avevamo detto tempo fa, almeno l'intervento a cc andava fatto, altrochè!!!!



Ma salterà la Lazio? Non credo. Kessie la salterà ma Sandro ci sarà, mi pare.


----------



## JoKeR (20 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma salterà la Lazio? Non credo. Kessie la salterà ma Sandro ci sarà, mi pare.



Calciomercato parla di risentimento.
C'è un articolo, speriamo bene perchè è in crescita.


----------



## Walker (20 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma salterà la Lazio? Non credo. Kessie la salterà ma Sandro ci sarà, mi pare.


Ha preso un colpo ed ha accusato un risentimento all'adduttore, ma dovrebbe essere solo una botta, non un infortunio muscolare.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Finale strano come con la Samp, sembra di vincere facile e poi arriva il gol della beffa che te la fa fare addosso per quei pochi minuti che restano. Bene così comunque, oggi per molti dovevamo cedere la prima posizione. Ma il difficile arriva alla prossima contro la Lazio e con tante assenze nostre. Speriamo bene!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Walker ha scritto:


> Ha preso un colpo ed ha accusato un risentimento all'adduttore, ma dovrebbe essere solo una botta, non un infortunio muscolare.



Anche perché sennò diventerebbe ufficiale qualcosa di marcio nei preparatori, non sarebbe possibile una roba del genere dai, manco una squadra di quarantasettenni, di vecchie glorie da partita del cuore, dai.


----------



## DavidGoffin (20 Dicembre 2020)

Sappiamo anche difendere ormai, la squadra c'è questo è assodato. Se anche senza giocatori cruciali si fanno questi risultati c'è.

il problema ora è che dobbiamo giocare contro la sfortuna e contro il sistema!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Dicembre 2020)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Calciomercato parla di risentimento.
> C'è un articolo, speriamo bene perchè è in crescita.



Più che altro non avremmo NESSUNO da mettere a centrocampo con la Lazio se mancasse Tonali! Abbiamo già Krunic che è un carcinoma calcistico ambulante, se oltre a Bennacer e Kessie perdessimo pure Tonali chi metteremmo a centrocampo, Chicco Evani???

Non voglio neanche immaginare un infortunio per Tonali.


----------



## Lambro (20 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Più che altro non avremmo NESSUNO da mettere a centrocampo con la Lazio se mancasse Tonali! Abbiamo già Krunic che è un carcinoma calcistico ambulante, se oltre a Bennacer e Kessie perdessimo pure Tonali chi metteremmo a centrocampo, Chicco Evani???
> 
> Non voglio neanche immaginare un infortunio per Tonali.



Credo che ci andrebbe Calabria, è l'unico che una volta ha giocato lì.
Incredibile.
O il Calha (oggi grandissimo)


----------



## Walker (20 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Anche perché sennò diventerebbe ufficiale qualcosa di marcio nei preparatori, non sarebbe possibile una roba del genere dai, manco una squadra di quarantasettenni, di vecchie glorie da partita del cuore, dai.


Beh ma in questo caso si è trattato di un contrasto di gioco, i preparatori non c'entrano nulla.
In ogni caso speriamo bene, siamo stracolmi in infermeria


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Walker ha scritto:


> Beh ma in questo caso si è trattato di un contrasto di gioco, i preparatori non c'entrano nulla.
> In ogni caso speriamo bene, siamo stracolmi in infermeria



Quello che volevo dire è che non è possibile che ragazzetti così giovani siano più friabili di un grissino. Ma non credo che si sia infortunato dai, cioè a sto punto mettiamo in campo Pistorious.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Credo che ci andrebbe Calabria, è l'unico che una volta ha giocato lì.
> Incredibile.
> O il Calha (oggi grandissimo)



Si, e con risultati disastrosi. Dai, non voglio né crederci né pensarci, su, c’è un limite a tutto, siamo la squadra più giovane d’Europa e facciamo sembrare il Milan pre-smantellamento, quello del 2010/2011 e 2011/2012, che era un vero e proprio ospizio, il ritratto della salute, voglio credere che Tonali non sia infortunato.


----------



## Masanijey (20 Dicembre 2020)

Se proprio vogliamo cogliere un aspetto positivo nell'assenza di Ibra, c'è sicuramente il fatto che siamo obbligati a giocare diversamente e al suo rientro avremo ancora più soluzioni. Stiamo crescendo, si passa anche da questo. Ora sotto con l'ultimo sforzo con la Lazio! Poi mi auguri che almeno Kjaer e Benny rientreranno.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Chiudiamo l’anno senza sconfitte lontano da S.Siro.

L’unica sconfitta in trasferta é quella 4-2 del derby di Febbraio.

In totale 15 vittorie, 6 pareggi (Fiorentina, Juventus, Spal, Napoli, Lille e Genoa) e 1 sconfitta (Inter)!

Straordinari


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Dicembre 2020)

Comunque questa partita l'ha vinta romagnoli anche, lancio della monetina decisivo ahahahaha


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Dicembre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Credo che ci andrebbe Calabria, è l'unico che una volta ha giocato lì.
> Incredibile.



Si con gattuso in un Milan-Fiorentina 0-1, due anni fa. Non fece male lui personalmente


----------



## Chrissonero (20 Dicembre 2020)

3 punti d'oro

Gigio 7
Calabria 7
Kalulu 7
Romagnoli 7
Theo 7
Kessie 7
Tonali 7 Krunic 6
Saele 6
Calhanoglu 7
Diaz 5 Hauge 6
Leao 7


----------



## DavidGoffin (20 Dicembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Chiudiamo l’anno senza sconfitte lontano da S.Siro.
> 
> L’unica sconfitta in trasferta é quella 4-2 del derby di Febbraio.
> 
> ...



Credo sia pure la prima e unica partita dell'anno che ho visto al pub con amici


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Donnarumma 6,5
Calabria 6,5
Kalulu 7,5
Romagnoli 7,5
Hernandez 9
Kessie 8
Tonali 7
Krunic 6
Saelaemakers 8
Diaz 7,5
Chalanoglu 8
Castillejo s.v.
Hauge 6
Leao 8


----------



## LukeLike (20 Dicembre 2020)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> 3 punti d'oro
> 
> Gigio 7
> Calabria 7
> ...



Se dai 5 a Diaz, non puoi dare 6 ad Hauge. Lo spagnolo fa partire l'azione del 2-0, il norvegese ci costa il 2-1.


----------



## Ambrole (20 Dicembre 2020)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> 3 punti d'oro
> 
> Gigio 7
> Calabria 7
> ...



Diaz 5???? Di quale partita parli?


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Mi dispiace solo per i tifosi che si sono tagliati le vene dopo l'infortunio di Ibra negli ultimi giorni.

Si sono persi un'altra bella vittoria.

Che dite, la meritano un po' di fiducia questi sbarbatelli?


----------



## davoreb (20 Dicembre 2020)

Bravi ragazzi, l'unica partita sbagliata è stata quella contro il Genoa, Ibra o non Ibra.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (20 Dicembre 2020)

Oggi non mi aspettavo una vittoria e invece è emerso chiaramente come con una squadra come il Sassuolo, che gioca bene a calcio, giochiamo bene anche noi e troviamo la porta anche con più facilità. Non siamo inferiori a nessuno come fiducia nei propri mezzi e la circolazione di palle beneficia di questo.


----------

